# Michael Jackson



## Becca

[align=center]*MICHAEL JACKSON*

He is like the best *EVER*, I've always loved him I always will, it annoys me when people say his ugly because I don't think he is. My friends all think I'm a total idiot for liking him but I love his singing and his songs and of course his dancing....

Does anyone else share my love for him :biggrin2:

I love all his songs - My dream is to go and see him in concert, I really _really *really*_ want too! lol[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## irishlops

ok... your going hate and like me. i dont like his looks. AT ALL!
but i love his songs! i love them all!


----------



## irishlops

i liked him when he was black, thats how god wanted him.


----------



## Becca

*irishlops wrote: *


> i liked him when he was black, thats how god wanted him.


I agree, I don't care though - he obviously wasn't happy with his looks its his choice its his body. But anyhoo....


----------



## irishbunny

I don't think he's hot at all, especially recently he looks awful, but his music is really good, I bought his greatest hits album.


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I don't think he's hot at all, .


LOl You're like my friends  They think I'm crazy!


----------



## irishbunny

He was hot a couple of years ago but now he's so pale and sickly and ewww, freaky lol.


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> He was hot a couple of years ago but now he's so pale and sickly and ewww, freaky lol.


:coolness:

LOL


----------



## Brandy456

I want to go to his farewell concert 
but yeah, if he wasn't happy being african american then why not. He had the money, why not be happy. =)


----------



## Becca

*WHAT? :?:? When, why? Whaaat! Is it his last one? When Where!

Brandy456 wrote: *


> I want to go to his farewell concert


----------



## Brandy456

July 8th, London England. Soldout


----------



## Becca

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> July 8th, London England. Soldout


 :cry2:cry2:cry2:cry2

WTF That is so unfair - its SOLDOUT  Is that his last ever one? I could of so easily gone to that as well 

Is that his last ever one? Is there one before that anywhere?


----------



## Brandy456

Nope, thats his last one. It's sold out and after the show (well not litterally after but a few days) he's going to retire.


----------



## Becca

But.. but... but..... BUT thats unfair  I really wanted to see him so bad  ARGH I'm annoyed now  I don't want him to retire  Can't he do two?


----------



## irishbunny

Wow I can imagine how fast they sold out!


----------



## BSAR

He's ugly but I like many of his songs.


----------



## Becca

*BSAR wrote: *


> He's ugly but I like many of his songs.


Lol just say it straight then....


----------



## paul2641

I thought he was dieing and that's why he was doing this farewell concert?


----------



## pinksalamander

My friend is going to the concert


----------



## pinksalamander

Becca wrote:


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> July 8th, London England. Soldout
> 
> 
> 
> :cry2:cry2:cry2:cry2
> 
> WTF That is so unfair - its SOLDOUT  Is that his last ever one? I could of so easily gone to that as well
> 
> Is that his last ever one? Is there one before that anywhere?
Click to expand...


Becca, how on earth did you manage to miss the huge news that it was his last concert? It was on the front page of every paper and on all the news channels! LOL, seriously, I thought everyone knew!


----------



## irishbunny

Ya it was every where that he had some sort of lung condition and was dying not too sure if that turned out to be correct


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I only got into listening to him the end of 2008. 
My friends were like "You don't listen to Michael Jackson?" At the time I didn't like him because of..well things he's done...But I love almost all his songs....
I'm jealous that he can do the moonwalk so well.  

Emily


----------



## missyscove

I'm fond of a lot of his music, but personally I find he's a rather creepy person.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> July 8th, London England. Soldout
> 
> 
> 
> :cry2:cry2:cry2:cry2
> 
> WTF That is so unfair - its SOLDOUT  Is that his last ever one? I could of so easily gone to that as well
> 
> Is that his last ever one? Is there one before that anywhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Becca, how on earth did you manage to miss the huge news that it was his last concert? It was on the front page of every paper and on all the news channels! LOL, seriously, I thought everyone knew!
Click to expand...


I was just thinking the same thing! He did a huge press conference and announced dates at the London O2 Arena- I think it's gone up to something stupid like 50 dates? Here is the site, and according to that, tickets are still available.....

http://www.michaeljackson.com/tickets/



Personally, I'm not a fan and would not want to go see him at all, lol....


----------



## tonyshuman

Don't worry. I hear he's in pretty big financial trouble which may mean that in a few years he'll be touring again.


----------



## Brandy456

*Becca wrote: *


> But.. but... but..... BUT thats unfair  I really wanted to see him so bad  ARGH I'm annoyed now  I don't want him to retire  Can't he do two?


He's really ill. If you've seen comparison photo's you'll see in the past 6 months he's changed ALOT.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*missyscove wrote:*


> but personally I find he's a rather creepy person.


:yeahthat: I would never go see him. When he was on trial I was routing for him to found guilty.


----------



## PepnFluff

His old stuff's good, but yeah now he just looks abit to um plasticy? Nup Becca it's not his last concert, he annouced that there was going to be his farewell concert in London, then the next day he said he was going to be performing 46? or 43? more shows in London.


----------



## Numbat

Yeah I find him really creepy too but I'm sooo sorry you missed the concert Becca!  :hug2: Don't worry, there'll be other stuff to go to in the future. I didn't realise he was having a farewell concert either, I did hear about his sickness though.


----------



## irishlops

iheard about the concert on the bbc news.
i did not know he was sick though


----------



## kherrmann3

Personally, I think that the "cool" Michael Jackson died in the 80's... Yeah...

I like a few of his songs, but he creeps me the *beep* out! 

Only in America could a poor black boy grow up to be a rich white woman...


----------



## irishbunny

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Only in America could a poor black boy grow up to be a rich white woman...


:rofl:


----------



## Becca

http://www.viagogo.co.uk/Concert-Tickets/Rock-and-Pop/Michael-Jackson-Tickets/E-190441



I'm going to save up 

No one ever told me bout the concert and him being sick  I don't watch the news or read papers because I don't like knowing all the bad stuff!


----------



## Becca

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> My friend is going to the concert


I have to meet your friend NOW   :cry2


----------



## Becca

http://www.viagogo.co.uk/Concert-Tickets/Rock-and-Pop/Michael-Jackson-Tickets/E-190714 Or this one... it gives me more time to save up.... x


----------



## Becca

Just found out my friend Harry* is going to see one of the concerts! I officially hate him! lol! how UNFAIR


----------



## Luv-bunniz

There is actually 17 (or 19?) concert dates on his farewell tour. 
Personally I dont like him for the things he has done but thats just me........


----------



## Becca

Actually there is about 50 lol! If you look on the website tehe - I love him lol


----------



## Luv-bunniz

OMG really? Last I heard he said he was only having up to 20! :O


----------



## Becca

I had a rather strange dream about MJ last night!
LOL

Well i was at school and I realised I had forgotten my cooking ingredients and I went to the office and the teacher said go into the hall so i did and MJ was there and he was doing a concert in my school hall lol! I sat on the floor with other random people and started watching him but the other people were Booing him and making rude jokes so I started clapping and stuff and singing along and this guy said something about a witch and I turned around and gave him evils and said shut up and then MJ said 'Thanks for backing me up Darling' and then I lost my shoes somehow and I was wondering around with this guy called Ryan looking for my shoes and then I was in German....... STRANGE but MJ called me darlin' ahhaaaaaaaa


----------



## irishbunny

Here's one of the most recent pics of him. Oh so sexy lol!


----------



## mouse_chalk

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

Now I'm not a person that usually judges by looks but I mean, just how creepy is he? :yuck:yuck:yuck


----------



## irishbunny

He looks really hot in your avatar Becca, he was hot in those days but now uh, I dunno.


----------



## pinksalamander

Cute:






Hot:






Uh oh!


----------



## Flash

I liked him in the 80's he was great! But then those trials and his face changing, what a shame. He's in deep financial trouble or I don't think he'd be touring. My sister says he's an alien. LOL


----------



## Becca

Oh well I still like him  LOL

tbh I don't think he looks that bad - but I'm just the crazy wierdo


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> - but I'm just the crazy wierdo


I think I will have to agree with you on this one lol!


----------



## Elf Mommy

I think he is mentally damaged. I think anyone who would want to sleep with someone else's child is damaged. I don't respect him. I abhor his values. There are a lot of people out there with horrid childhoods that have NOT done the things he did. I hope he can own up to whatever God he worships, the horrendous deeds he has done, and can find peace in the afterlife. I hope that no more children come to harm at his hands, from his body.


----------



## TinysMom

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I think he is mentally damaged. I think anyone who would want to sleep with someone else's child is damaged. I don't respect him. I abhor his values. There are a lot of people out there with horrid childhoods that have NOT done the things he did. I hope he can own up to whatever God he worships, the horrendous deeds he has done, and can find peace in the afterlife. I hope that no more children come to harm at his hands, from his body.


:yeahthat:

Glad I'm not the only old fashioned person here...


----------



## JadeIcing

Makes me wonder about the parents who continued to leave thier children with him.


----------



## Becca

http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/cel...x?cp-documentid=15544397&GT1=61504&ocid=today



Michael Jackson could make an appearance at Jade Goody's funeral after he promised her husband Jack Tweed he would attend.

Jacko and Jack have been in contact since the singer found out about the reality star's cancer battle when he was in London promoting his UK gigs, according to the Daily Star.

The Thriller singer, 50, has vowed to help the family in any way he can, including attending her funeral.

A friend of Jack's said: "Michael has been very moved by Jade's story, he has pledged to offer any support he can and he has promised to try to make it to the funeral."

Jacko reportedly phoned the dying star several times before she passed away and the source said: "He spoke to Jade and Jack more than once shortly before she passed away."

Jack also has a voice message from the singer stored on his phone which he has played to some friends.

One pal said: "In the message he offers to do anything he can to help ease the suffering of Jade's family and also to support any charitable efforts in her name."


----------



## mouse_chalk

I have to agree with Minda as well. He just..... isn't right.


----------



## LadyBug

he scares me. i actually had a nightmare after i saw his picture on a magazine when i was, like, eight. i dreamed there was this person who i thought was a woman but then i figured out(when i had to go to the bathroom and s/he wouldn't come in) it was a man. i was sooooo scared .


----------



## Becca

I still like him


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is mentally damaged. I think anyone who would want to sleep with someone else's child is damaged. I don't respect him. I abhor his values. There are a lot of people out there with horrid childhoods that have NOT done the things he did. I hope he can own up to whatever God he worships, the horrendous deeds he has done, and can find peace in the afterlife. I hope that no more children come to harm at his hands, from his body.
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat:
> 
> Glad I'm not the only old fashioned person here...
Click to expand...

Make that threeI dislike this man and think he should be banded and rotting in prison. With all the other sicko who did not have the money to buy there way out.


----------



## Becca

How do you even know he did those things? He pleaded NOT GUILTY  Now I haven't really read into the story but to be honest I don't care  He hasn't done anything else since....... and they didn't find any of the boys he was supposed to have 'done' DNA in his apartment thing it might not be true...


----------



## pinksalamander

To be honest I agree with you Becca. He may have done those things, he many not have done those things. To be honest he was found to be innocent so who knows? He's creepy any way but he is a fantastic singer and dancer.

I still listen to Gary Glitter. I don't like what he has done but I enjoy his music.


----------



## JennJenn

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> Only in America could a poor black boy grow up to be a rich white woman...




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Becca

*JennJenn wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Only in America could a poor black boy grow up to be a rich white woman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Click to expand...

:tears2:

Does anyone have any ideas how I could earn Â£312 - pretty soon..... ?


----------



## Becca

'I don't read all the things written about me. I wasn't aware that the world thought I was so wierd and bazaar. But when you grow up as I did, in front of 100 million people since the age of 5 your automatically different. When I create my music I feel like an instrument of nature I wonder what its like, how nature must feel when we open our hearts and express our God given talents. Sound of approval rolls across the universe and the whole world abounds a magic wonder that fills our hearrts - for what we have glimpsed for an instant the playfulness of life and thats why I love children and learn so much from being around them I realise that many of our worlds problems today from the inner city crime to the large scale wars and terroism and our over crowded prisons are a result of the fact that children have had their childhood stolen from them, the magic, the wonder, the mystery and the innocence of a childs hearrt are the seeds of creativity that will heal the world - i really believe that' 
-Michael Jackson

I just wrote out all that speech from the video thats how sad I am goodness me!
But it made me cry listening to him say it  The passion...


----------



## paul2641

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I think he is mentally damaged. I think anyone who would want to sleep with someone else's child is damaged. I don't respect him. I abhor his values. There are a lot of people out there with horrid childhoods that have NOT done the things he did. I hope he can own up to whatever God he worships, the horrendous deeds he has done, and can find peace in the afterlife. I hope that no more children come to harm at his hands, from his body.


As far as I know he is a muslim? He was found innocent who knows if this is true or not, Did he bribe the judge to get off if so, I doubt we will ever know. I personally think whatever a person does on earth will be rewarded or punished once they die.


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is mentally damaged. I think anyone who would want to sleep with someone else's child is damaged. I don't respect him. I abhor his values. There are a lot of people out there with horrid childhoods that have NOT done the things he did. I hope he can own up to whatever God he worships, the horrendous deeds he has done, and can find peace in the afterlife. I hope that no more children come to harm at his hands, from his body.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know he is a muslim? *He was found innocent who knows if this is true or not, Did he bribe the judge to get off if so,* I doubt we will ever know. I personally think whatever a person does on earth will be rewarded or punished once they die.
Click to expand...

I think he's inncoent LOL - and I don't think he would of been allowed to 'bribe' the judge - other celebs have gone to prison etc....


----------



## Becca

My nan brought me a MJ video today 

YAYAYAYAY!!!!

Btw this is my 'letting out' thread because my friends and family are getting VERY annoyed because all i talk about is MJ is MJ that and everyone is being drove crazy so your stuck with it


----------



## Becca

I just brought 6 new MJJ songs of itunes  Woop

And mum cut out this newspaper article for me - its about him learning to moonwalk again for his London shows! Its gonna be so cool if I get to go... I NEED MONEY! LOL!


----------



## Becca

Me and my little sister are making up a dance to Smooth Criminal  
I will post a video when we've done it


----------



## Becca

The Nose Knows
In between starring in The Wiz and recording his Epic Records solo album Off the Wall, Michael Jackson was practicing his slick dance moves when he broke his nose, leading to his first rhinoplasty surgery. Another surgeryâallegedly to improve upon the first oneâfollowed, though stories began to emerge that the star suffered body image issues and was very unhappy with the way he looked. The following years of dramatic facial transformations lend credence to those theories..


----------



## Becca

The Pepsi Incident
While filming a Pepsi commercial in January 1984, Jackson made headlines when some pyrotechnics malfunctioned and set his hair on fire. The accident occurred in front of an entire audience of horrified fansâthe commercial included a mock concertâand Jackson suffered second-degree burns to his scalp. Pepsi settled a lawsuit out of court, and Jackson donated the money, more than a million dollars, to a burn victims charity.


----------



## Becca

In February 1993, Jackson sat down for a tell-all interview with Oprah Winfrey. The chat found Jackson admitting that the hyperbaric chamber and Elephant man stories weren't true, claiming he didn't bleach his skin (vitiligo, he said, was responsible for his lightened skin) and talking about how his childhood was traumatic because of the physical and emotional abuse by his father. The interview, Jackson's first TV chat since 1979, was watched by more than 90 million people.


----------



## Becca

Link I wanna save


----------



## Leaf

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Only in America could a poor black boy grow up to be a rich white woman...




I thought the stream of pictures that went with that saying was great. I havent been able to find it for a while though. I actually forgot about it.



IMO he's all right - some of the music was great, I still love the Thriller music/video (especially the street dancing).

What a person does in public though doesn't define them. It's what they truely are at heart that matters.


----------



## Becca

*Leaf wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Only in America could a poor black boy grow up to be a rich white woman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the stream of pictures that went with that saying was great. I havent been able to find it for a while though. I actually forgot about it.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO he's all right - some of the music was great, I still love the Thriller music/video (especially the street dancing).
> 
> What a person does in public though doesn't define them. It's what they truely are at heart that matters.
Click to expand...

I don't actually think he looks like a woman 



I have 176 MJ pictures currently saved on my laptop


----------



## Becca

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/cC1TTz2bMmM&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Becca

I just want to make a record of my Michael Jackson tabs that I have up incase my computer goes wierd and doesn't save my tabs for me:

 Tickets 
 Lyrics 
 Timeline 
 MJJ Community


----------



## Becca

Videos


----------



## Becca

EEEEEEEEEEEP! 

99p!!!


----------



## Becca

I only need Â£100 more until I can go to his concert!! YAY!

I am a member of his offical community now and people on there are helping me get tickets


----------



## Becca

I hav got 301 photos of him on my laptop now....

*Obsessed much :S * lol!

He's just so great!

I need Â£100 !! AHHHH


----------



## Becca

Nearly got tickets!!!!!!!!! Woop


----------



## Becca

Tomorrow I find out if I get tickets I am so excited - but trying not to get my hopes up incase they are not there


----------



## Becca

I'm so scared 

Fingers crossed guys - I really need those tickets


----------



## Becca

EEEEEEEEEP He still has the tickets  but he needs to ask his wife tonight  Will find out for definite tomorrw - omg I need to wait another day now!!


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ya it was every where that he had some sort of lung condition and was dying not too sure if that turned out to be correct


Btw he isn't dying... look at this picture of him from 4 days ago:







:inlove:


----------



## Becca

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I want to go to his farewell concert
> but yeah, if he wasn't happy being african american then why not. He had the money, why not be happy. =)


He says that he is still an African American inside... he didn't voluntarily change the colour of his skin - he had a skin condition called Vitiligo.... here is a video if you don't belive me... (but you should because its the truth)


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/B6xJlyJgfS8&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Becca

That man hasn't emailed back yet about the tickets but my fingers are still crossed


----------



## Becca

On MJJC someone made me a signiture 

I gave her the pictures and the writing I wanted and she made this:






I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Becca

Didn't get these tickets he wanted Â£250 for them and they were too high up 

I can't stop crying


----------



## Numbat

Aww sorry! But there might be other people with tickets! Good luck! :hug2:


----------



## Becca

Thanks  I'm still looking... not giving up! Beccas never give up - hehe!


----------



## Becca

Found tickets 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/x2-Michael-Jackson-Tickets-14th-Jan-2010_W0QQitemZ230336741419QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Tickets_Tickets_LE?hash=item230336741419&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1688|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## irishbunny

Aw sorry you didn't get the first lot of tickets, have you contacted the person about the new lot of tickets you found? I hope you get them!


----------



## Becca

Thanks Gracie - Just gotta wait to bid when its nearer the time its going to end. If you get me?


----------



## irishbunny

Oh right didn't realise it was a bid 

ETA: Just looked at the link and wow they are going cheap!


----------



## Becca

Found some more
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-MICHAEL-JACKSON-TICKETS-10TH-SEPTEMBER-2009-Blk-B3_W0QQitemZ290309726502QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Tickets_Tickets_LE?hash=item290309726502&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1688|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Spring

Hope you manage to get them! Just be careful for any phony tickets out there. I'm not sure what Ebay's policy is, but I would imagine it would be quite easy for someone to flag off false tickets.

Fingers crossed you manage to get some tickets!


----------



## DeniseJP

Oh my - I grew up listening to him duriing his Jackson 5 years (that was great music to me) back in the early 70s... when he did Thriller in the 80s and music videos were just coming out, the Thriller video was state of the art then... and then after he did the BAD album (this was back in the day when we had RECORDS, not CDs), he got weird. I find myself still singing that song Bad around my house, especially if my sons have misbehaved....

My youngest son likes his music (he's 17) - he loves all the dance stuff being played like Lady Gaga and Jennifer Lopez... and uh, ugh, Britney Spears. I have to introduce him to Donna Summer.

It's fun for me to see today's youth liking the music I grew up with - my brother (in his 40s) loves do-wop (50s music) and my mom can take him to all the concerts she goes to as she grew up with that music and those artists are still drawing in crowds. Music is timeless.

I love all kinds of music....hope you get to see Michael Jackson soon, Becca!:biggrin2: My rock-star story: I have been a fan of the art-rock group "Yes" for, uh, um, 30+ years. I had 5th row seats at the third Yes concert I got to go see locally and when they played a song I loved (my favorite song of all time), I was the only one in the front seats who jumped up out of my seat with my hands up in excitement and lead singer Jon Anderson saw me and gave me a thumbs up...:blushan:

I think you just took 25 years off my life! 

Denise


----------



## Becca

Doesn't matter those ebay ones have gone to high now 

Its not fair - the people that don't even like him that much can go just because they are rich or got in there first and proper fans that actually love him can't go


----------



## JadeIcing

*Becca wrote: *


> Its not fair - the people that don't even like him that much can go just because they are rich or got in there first and proper fans that actually love him can't go


That is the case with most concerts.


----------



## Becca

Well it isn't fair


----------



## Becca

*Becca wrote: *


> I just want to make a record of my Michael Jackson tabs that I have up incase my computer goes wierd and doesn't save my tabs for me:
> 
> Tickets
> Lyrics
> Timeline
> MJJ Community


Glad I saved this because my computer has been playing up a lot recently! I'm not sure whats wrong with it - it might be dying ray:


----------



## Becca

Here is my room (PICTURES)
But I forgot to take pictures of my mirror which has MJ on it - sorry 
Here is my door (on the outside)




Wall:




Wall Close ups:












Main wall:




























My mini fridge:




Other wall:




HIStory CD:


----------



## Becca

Dad just cut out this artivcle for me about MJ from the paper and OMG I am FUMING!!!!!!
First of all they keep calling him JACKO when he hates that name. His name is Michael thank you very much  And they are saying loads of lies like he won't turn up - hes only doing the concerts to get money. He is doing these concerts for his fans! He will turn up and his nose WON'T FALL OFF!! And the only reason he changed his nose was ebcause of his stupid dad being mean to him calling him ugly and saying he had a big nose when he was little 
This sort of thing makes me so mad! Sorry guys just had to rant. All the media prints about Michael is b***s***!!!!
Only negative stuff seriously - ever since he was wrongly accused  I am so sorry for him - and all anyone in the news can say is bad things! I think people forget he was proved inncocent!!


----------



## Becca

Double Post - 

Oh and on newspaper articles why do they only print pictures of him when he was younger? He is still perfectly good looking now why can't they print recent pictures!!


----------



## Becca

When my sister goes to bed I'm watching 'Michael Jackson for Sale' it is probably going to be very negative because everything in the media about him is nowadays  But I'm going to watch it because they will probably show pictures and videos of him eeek!


----------



## Becca

Finally There were tickets there soI just wnt and told mum and she goes 'becca i dont think your looking at the reality of this can you imagien us 2 alone in london you dont know whats gonna happen with the swine flu and stuff he might cancel the concerts. How are we gonna get there?'

So I took that as 'your not going to the concert and thats it'


do people like makng me cry or something?? Why didn't she tell me this ages ago so I didn't waste my time looking 
for tickets?!?!?!?!

But I am not giving up - I never give up. 

I HATE HER - I HATE HER I HATE HER 

Then she said 'I didn't think you'd actually get the tickets' how dare she! I am so angry and upset!!!!! UUUUGGHHHH SHe had given up before we'd even started. She doesn't want me to go to the concert.

Like Michael says in 'Will you be there'

*I'll fight till the end but I'm only human*


----------



## Becca

Here are print screens of the letter I wrote:









































And she read it.... and she said 'It doesn't change anything' so now I am not going downstairs at all. Not even for dinner my little sister (bless her) said she'd sneak me up some food. I'm not talking to mum either. She should of told me right from the start I wasn't allowed to go. I'm making a stand. I hate her!


----------



## JadeIcing

1) Saying you hate your mother is wrong and should stop. Hate is a word that has alot of power. What if something happened to your mother and that was the last memory you had of your mother. Being angry over a silly concert. In that letter you state that it is not more important than your family. Right now you are allowing it to effect your relationship with your mother. 

2) The way your acting I would honestly not change my mind. If anything you would be punished from doing anything that wasn't school related.

3) There is a long time until than things could change but you also have to act in a way that shows you deserve it.


----------



## Becca

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> 1) Saying you hate your mother is wrong and should stop. Hate is a word that has alot of power. What if something happened to your mother and that was the last memory you had of your mother. Being angry over a silly concert. In that letter you state that it is not more important than your family. Right now you are allowing it to effect your relationship with your mother.
> 
> 2) The way your acting I would honestly not change my mind. If anything you would be punished from doing anything that wasn't school related.
> 
> 3) There is a long time until than things could change but you also have to act in a way that shows you deserve it.


Whats the point? Whatever I do isn't going to change her mind so - and the concert isn't silly ssd:


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Oh

My

Gawd.



I am just speechless...



I am so glad I have a teenage boy and a pre-teen..the worst the teenage boy worries about is Boob posters..



And the pre-teen.. well..he's all about his DSi.. but then again we did get him VIP tickets to go see Aerosmith and ZZTop at the Woodlands in Houston in July.

They serve your drinks and food to you in your seat.. freshly prepared gourmet food, and you meet the bands..

But he hasn't gone..um.. quite so..extreme..lol

Good luck Becca.



If it helps.. from now on.. when all us rollergirls do the Thriller dance on skates at the rink.. I will think of you..

I frikkin love it when they play that song..lol


----------



## Becca

Thanks... I think


----------



## JadeIcing

*Becca wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Being angry over a silly concert. In that letter you state that it is not more important than your family. Right now you are allowing it to effect your relationship with your mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the point? Whatever I do isn't going to change her mind so - and the concert isn't silly ssd:
Click to expand...


You never know. What if she had planned on surprising you and than you act like this. It would change her mind. What if you acted respectfully and she saw how much it meant. Maybe she would change her mind. You never know.

It is sillywhen it makes you act the way you are. You put a concert and family ona scale for me and it loses. You put concert against my animals fails. You put it against my health and the health of my family and fails. Don't get me wrong I LOVE concerts. Have been going since I was really young but would never treat my mother the way you are treating yours because I couldn't go. Shoot if I did she would have spanked me. :shock:

You have posted that things are alittle tight money wise for your family. Yet your parents got you a laptop when yours crashed. They could have bought one and said you could use it for school an nothing else. On your mothers list of priorites I am sure a concert ranks really low.

Off topic but what happened to Dippy's neuter?


----------



## Flashy

I actually completely agree with JadeIcing. It's sad that something like this has caused you to forget all the amazing things your mum does for you. 

I feel really sorry for her actually, because despite thinking you wouldn't get them, she still tried, and carried on trying. Also remember that your mum will be aware of much more than she will share of you and there may be more going on than you realise. For example, Swine Flu, another example is the money side (don't forget you asked me to foster your rabbits if money got any tighter), and more things besides.


----------



## Becca

Dippys neuter money is in a pot labeled Dipys neuter money!!!!!!!!!!

I payed for my new laptop and I am saving up for MJ myself!!!


----------



## Spring

Honestly, if I acted like this towards my mom, she would be even less willing to allow me to do stuff out of the ordinary in the future.
For example, there was this school trip to Australia and New Zealand that my two best friends are going on, and I was extremely interested in going. At first my mom agreed, but then she got all freaked out about my nut allergy on the plane and the chance of having an allergic reaction, etc. So then I got the no. I was upset for a bit, since it would have been an awesome trip, but I accepted her stand on it and moved on. I could have made a fuss and thrown a pity party for myself, but all that would have done was irritated my mom beyond belief and probably she would have just been more sour against more extravagant ideas in the future.

I know it may seem like a huge deal, but is one few hour concert worth putting a dent in your mom and your relationship? I'm sure this won't be Michael Jacksons last performance, so I'm sure there will be other opportunities in the future.

It sucks you aren't able to go, but if you're moms set against it, not much you can do. I can sympathize, but sometimes life just doesn't work out how you would want it to, and you just have to deal.

:hug2:


----------



## Becca

It is MJ's last concert... THIS IS IT... in London anyway.. he might do more. 

I've nver been to a concert before.


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Um.. Flashy.. Jade..thanks..

Since they started going where I wanted to go, then I am just gonna go ahead and say it.



As a mom, your acting like a spoiled petulant child. Just for general principle, for being so danged disrespectful, come hell or high water, you would not be going to that concert.

Your acting moronic. I realize this is the "Let your Hare down section" but it's not the fangirl pee on yourself section. I could choose not to read the thread..but since I like you I wanted to see what you were up to.. but once you got into disrespecting your family, the mom side of me kicked in, and I was just done.

Be glad your not my kid, cause the response you would have gotten from me for writing such drivel would not be so kind.

Try thinking of others, besides yourself. Do you even know what kind of guilt we as mother's wrestle with when we want to do something for our children, something that they really want,and it's out of our reach? Then to have a kid lay a trip on us like that...

It's seriously, just a concert..not some life altering event.


----------



## Becca

Theres ways to say things nicely....


----------



## JadeIcing

I think that is what you are missing Becca we all like you. We all care about what happens to you. So we read your threads wanting to know how you are doing. We get your upset but disrespecting your mother like that is so upseting. 

It is dissappointing to see you act this way when you have been maturing so much. I am trying to keep in mind you are still a child but I thought you were becoming a young lady.


----------



## Becca

Whats the point in me trying to talk to her because all I know is that I'll start shouting at her I won't be able to talk to her because she has upset me. 
WHat do you want me to do then? Stay out of her way for a while or yell at her?


----------



## JadeIcing

*Becca wrote: *


> Theres ways to say things nicely....



Really than why are you saying you hate your mother?

Why can't you just say I am mad at you. You hurt my feelings letting me think that it could really happen. Shoot even just saying that you don't like her very much at this moment would be ok. You are saying you hate her and will never speak to her again.This is a time where you need to use your words wisely.

I have true valid reasons for saying that to my father but would use better words at expressing myself.


----------



## Becca

And by the way i'm not even spoiled not even close.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Becca wrote: *


> Whats the point in me trying to talk to her because all I know is that I'll start shouting at her I won't be able to talk to her because she has upset me.
> WHat do you want me to do then? Stay out of her way for a while or yell at her?


Don't bring it up. Just keep it simple, be mindful. If you feel you are getting upset excuse yourself go and throw some cold water on your face. Count to ten in your head.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Becca wrote: *


> And by the way i'm not even spoiled not even close.


You don't have to be spoiled to act it.


----------



## Becca

To Mum
I'm sorry
But no one apart from MJJC members understand how I feel right now. The reason I'm not speaking to you at the moment is because whatever I say is going to sound bad. Sorry. No one knows how much I want this. I just get a little crazy about Michael.... you may of noticed.
I will empty the dishwasher for a month and will try (see the try) and not talk about MJ as much. Hey can't make any promises though lol!
Love you.

Becca


HOW WAS THAT?


----------



## Flashy

Zin said you are ACTING like a spoilt, petulant child, not that you are. And I actually happen to agree.

I really like you, but I often forget you are a child and act as a child does, which can lead to you saying and doing things that can appear as not great. 

It's not easy being a parent and I think a lot of people can see exactly how much your mum loves you and would do anything for you. In this case, she tried to get you tickets, but now there are factors that are wider than the concert, and she has to do what she thinks is in your best interests, even if you disagree. In fact, the fact that she has not just given in shows how much she loves you, because saying no, and then turning around and changing her mind would be worse for you than if she stands her ground. Actually, I think you are lucky to be loved so much. 

Also, I just want to say that I was also brat when I was a teenager, not an awful one, but yeh, I acted appallingly sometimes. Most teenagers do. I wish someone had been honest with me when I was acting like that, it might have made me think twice (although maybe not).


----------



## Becca

She never tried to get me tickets....


----------



## JadeIcing

*Very nicely put. That is the girl I know and like.*

*Becca wrote: *


> To Mum
> I'm sorry
> But no one apart from MJJC members understand how I feel right now. The reason I'm not speaking to you at the moment is because whatever I say is going to sound bad. Sorry. No one knows how much I want this. I just get a little crazy about Michael.... you may of noticed.
> I will empty the dishwasher for a month and will try (see the try) and not talk about MJ as much. Hey can't make any promises though lol!
> Love you.
> 
> Becca
> 
> 
> HOW WAS THAT?


----------



## pinksalamander

Go on your own 

OK OK don't do that. Probably not a good idea if you don't know London.

In a way I feel kinda sorry for you because I know what its like when you really have a passion to do something and you can't. Luckily my Mum is laid back about stuff like this. She knows she raised me well enough not to be stupid and not to take risks so (generally) she trusts my judgement on things.

To be honest, I can understand your Mum not wanting you to go. But if you are doing this yourself, paying for it yourself organising it yourself I can't really see a problem. And surely your Mum would enjoy an excursion for free? I don't really understand the issue.

I'm still a bit confused about the 'getting squished' thing ??? Is she worried that London is full of big monster people who stomp about and bite the heads off people? Or is it the crowds in the O2? If you are in the seats at the O2 its not crowded at all, I went to see Bryan Adams there last year and its not squished at all, its just like being in a giant cinema.


----------



## Becca

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Go on your own
> 
> OK OK don't do that. Probably not a good idea if you don't know London.
> 
> In a way I feel kinda sorry for you because I know what its like when you really have a passion to do something and you can't. Luckily my Mum is laid back about stuff like this. She knows she raised me well enough not to be stupid and not to take risks so (generally) she trusts my judgement on things.
> 
> To be honest, I can understand your Mum not wanting you to go. But if you are doing this yourself, paying for it yourself organising it yourself I can't really see a problem. And surely your Mum would enjoy an excursion for free? I don't really understand the issue.
> 
> *I'm still a bit confused about the 'getting squished' thing ??? Is she worried that London is full of big monster people who stomp about and bite the heads off people? Or is it the crowds in the O2? If you are in the seats at the O2 its not crowded at all, I went to see Bryan Adams there last year and its not squished at all, its just like being in a giant cinema.*




LOL I'm not sure tbh..


----------



## Becca

This is what mum said back

'I do understand how you feel but that still doesn't change things. There are times when you're going to be disappointed about stuff but thats life!'


----------



## JadeIcing

*Becca wrote: *


> This is what mum said back
> 
> 'I do understand how you feel but that still doesn't change things. There are times when you're going to be disappointed about stuff but thats life!'



She has point. When I was mad about things my moms response was always Sorry but life sucks sometimes. :XMan it would make me mad but now I say it.


----------



## Flashy

Sorry, I thought she bidded on ebay up to the highest she could go, and contacted the people you wanted her to, in terms of tickets. Obviously got that wrong, sorry.

It's good your mum understands


----------



## Becca

i cant stopc ryinng


----------



## pinksalamander

Becca wrote:


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Go on your own
> 
> OK OK don't do that. Probably not a good idea if you don't know London.
> 
> In a way I feel kinda sorry for you because I know what its like when you really have a passion to do something and you can't. Luckily my Mum is laid back about stuff like this. She knows she raised me well enough not to be stupid and not to take risks so (generally) she trusts my judgement on things.
> 
> To be honest, I can understand your Mum not wanting you to go. But if you are doing this yourself, paying for it yourself organising it yourself I can't really see a problem. And surely your Mum would enjoy an excursion for free? I don't really understand the issue.
> 
> *I'm still a bit confused about the 'getting squished' thing ??? Is she worried that London is full of big monster people who stomp about and bite the heads off people? Or is it the crowds in the O2? If you are in the seats at the O2 its not crowded at all, I went to see Bryan Adams there last year and its not squished at all, its just like being in a giant cinema.*
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> LOL Â I'm not sure tbh..
Click to expand...


You can PM me if you want because I understand how you feel.


----------



## JadeIcing

*:hug:*

*Becca wrote: *


> i cant stopc ryinng


----------



## Flashy

It's ok to cry, it's a big disappointment, but you will move through the pain you feel right now.


----------



## Becca

I was crying all yesterday night too.... i actully cnt stop.
why does michael have to be so gorgeously amazing


----------



## Becca

I've been trying so hard to be happy and excited for people that are going to see him but its hard now I kinda feel jealous (not in a mean way but ya get me) I'd do anything to be Emma right now (well not right now on 26th July wold be perfet)


----------



## Becca

'Smile, though your heart is aching, smile even though its breaking, when there are clouds in the sky - you'll get by'

Its wierd how listening to that song makes me cry even more... it shouldn't really.


----------



## Flashy

:hug2:


----------



## SunnyCait

Aw hun. I remember being that age, and I think a lot of people would be liars if they said they NEVER said things to their parents or acted in a way they would later be ashamed of and even abhor later. Sometimes being a "kid" is tough and things just aren't fair, and it can be really frustrating to the point you act out. I get that. It doesn't make it okay, but I get it. 

I used to (okay I still do) fight with my mother all the time. We are just TOO different of people, and even at 20 sometimes there are times I want to scream and cry and throw myself on the floor in a big hissy fit. When I was younger I did, a LOT. And looking back it was naughty, but also at that time I didn't know how else to channel my feelings.

I think it's smart to simply stay silent for awhile. The note you wrote your mom was nice, just make sure she knows that you love her but you're just really upset right now. It will pass even if it doesn't feel like it will. When you are feeling more calm and better able to control yourself, then you can have a chat with her, or even just slip back into normalcy without making a big to do about it. 

Whenever I am very angry, angry to the point I am not an asset to anyone around me, I say so, especially if I've been snippy or acting like a butt. I just simply say "I'm not at my best right now, I am sorry. I am having some intrapersonal issues and I need to be alone." For the most part people respect that. My gf even uses it on me now whenever she gets upset. Except we shorten it to the cliche "It's not you, it's me" and we both get that "code" and back off. 

I understand how you are feeling, I do. I'm just as bad about Katherine Heigl as you are about Michael. I am more toned down outwardly, but inside there is a raving lunatic who would also break down in tears if someone told me I had at least a chance to see her in person, and then ripped it away. So I do understand that aspect of this whole shebang as well. I hope it works out somehow that you are able to go... I'm not sure how, but maybe there is a way.


----------



## Becca

Thanks... here are some messages from MJJC the Michael forum I go on:
'well i'm very happy to support becca in going to a concert Bec, your mum's probably fed up of hearing about it now, and so is bound to say that she doesn't want you to go. Don't worry about it, just stay calm and don't mention him for a while. Be as helpful as you can (again without mentioning MJ) and try to be on your best behaviour. The best i think us fans can do is to carry on looking for tickets and hopefully once the concerts start we'll find some for becca at a decent price and she can bring it up again then. 

Meanwhile though just keep saving your money Bec and help your mum out as much as you can '

'i hope you get to go to becca .
good luck hun xx '

'Becca, although you say money is not the problem, it might be if your only remaining option is to pay Viagogoâs prices.

I would not mind at all donating money to help you see MJ in concert considering all the effort you are clearly going to. I really do believe you deserve to go to see MJ as you are such a good and determined fan and I would feel extremely sad if you ended up not going .

If your mum will not accept the money, how about us âdonatingâ money and then you can pay us back sometime in the future. That way you would not really be accepting money as it would be a loan. We can even charge you 1p interest also to make your mum agree . '

This person suggested if people wanted they give me a donation!! I was like WHAT no way you can't do that! Their kina annoying in a brilliantly nice way - I love them all but I don't need their money! Well I do but I'm not going to take it from strangers! But bless them


----------



## irishlops

*Becca wrote: *


> Finally There were tickets there soI just wnt and told mum and she goes 'becca i dont think your looking at the reality of this can you imagien us 2 alone in london you dont know whats gonna happen with the swine flu and stuff he might cancel the concerts. How are we gonna get there?'
> 
> So I took that as 'your not going to the concert and thats it'
> 
> 
> do people like makng me cry or something?? Why didn't she tell me this ages ago so I didn't waste my time looking
> for tickets?!?!?!?!
> 
> But I am not giving up - I never give up.
> 
> I HATE HER - I HATE HER I HATE HER
> 
> Then she said 'I didn't think you'd actually get the tickets' how dare she! I am so angry and upset!!!!! UUUUGGHHHH SHe had given up before we'd even started. She doesn't want me to go to the concert.
> 
> Like Michael says in 'Will you be there'
> 
> *I'll fight till the end but I'm only human*


becca, i think you are ACTING (please note i said acting)
like a spoilt brat. but i know you are not, and you are a nice girl.


----------



## Becca

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Finally There were tickets there soI just wnt and told mum and she goes 'becca i dont think your looking at the reality of this can you imagien us 2 alone in london you dont know whats gonna happen with the swine flu and stuff he might cancel the concerts. How are we gonna get there?'
> 
> So I took that as 'your not going to the concert and thats it'
> 
> 
> do people like makng me cry or something?? Why didn't she tell me this ages ago so I didn't waste my time looking
> for tickets?!?!?!?!
> 
> But I am not giving up - I never give up.
> 
> I HATE HER - I HATE HER I HATE HER
> 
> Then she said 'I didn't think you'd actually get the tickets' how dare she! I am so angry and upset!!!!! UUUUGGHHHH SHe had given up before we'd even started. She doesn't want me to go to the concert.
> 
> Like Michael says in 'Will you be there'
> 
> *I'll fight till the end but I'm only human*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becca, i think you are ACTING (please note i said acting)
> like a spoilt brat. but i know you are not, and you are a nice girl.
Click to expand...

Yes thank you we're past that... :twitch:


----------



## irishlops

*Becca wrote: *


> Thanks... here are some messages from MJJC the Michael forum I go on:
> 'well i'm very happy to support becca in going to a concert Bec, your mum's probably fed up of hearing about it now, and so is bound to say that she doesn't want you to go. Don't worry about it, just stay calm and don't mention him for a while. Be as helpful as you can (again without mentioning MJ) and try to be on your best behaviour. The best i think us fans can do is to carry on looking for tickets and hopefully once the concerts start we'll find some for becca at a decent price and she can bring it up again then.
> 
> Meanwhile though just keep saving your money Bec and help your mum out as much as you can '
> 
> 'i hope you get to go to becca .
> good luck hun xx '
> 
> 'Becca, although you say money is not the problem, it might be if your only remaining option is to pay Viagogoâs prices.
> 
> I would not mind at all donating money to help you see MJ in concert considering all the effort you are clearly going to. I really do believe you deserve to go to see MJ as you are such a good and determined fan and I would feel extremely sad if you ended up not going .
> 
> If your mum will not accept the money, how about us âdonatingâ money and then you can pay us back sometime in the future. That way you would not really be accepting money as it would be a loan. We can even charge you 1p interest also to make your mum agree . '
> 
> This person suggested if people wanted they give me a donation!! I was like WHAT no way you can't do that! Their kina annoying in a brilliantly nice way - I love them all but I don't need their money! Well I do but I'm not going to take it from strangers! But bless them


becca. that was right to turn down the offer. but you dont need to go and see him.
think of money you might have and how it can be used on fluff ball and benji
about my above post, yes its true. but not fully.
close your eyes and think about all the good thinks your mum has done for you.
write them down.
1. she did not abort me. (lol. ok its a bit harsh, but from the strart)
2. cleaned my bum when i was using dippers....:shock:
3..... ect.

also think. you have dvds and stuff about him. you can go see huim when he is old.
your mum might need the money for the house. 
i wanted to go up the town for the firist time on my own on chriistmas eve with fiona, but my mum had to spend all the money on food. we nearly ran out 2yrs ago when my dad was not living in my house. that year we did not have any heating, or money to get stuff for the fire. 
it was -6 some nights.
so be grate full of what she has done. like, you could see him again. he says its his last. but mj might have anotherr up his sleve.
so count your blessings.


----------



## irishlops

opps, i did not see the next page..
sorryies


----------



## Becca

A few of my favourite Michael pics to lighten the mood 











SMOOTH CRIMINAL ^ 










DIRTY DIANA ^ 





Michael and Bubbles - lol





Blood on the dance floor ^ - Hot 

I LOVE THESE ONES: vv










Okay I'm done...


----------



## Becca

*irishlops wrote: *


> opps, i did not see the next page..
> sorryies


Its okay lol - and those suggestions above were good.


----------



## irishlops

hope they work


----------



## Becca

Oh Btw its Katherine and Jackie's birthday today!! 

Happy Birthday Katherine and Jackieeeee


----------



## SunnyCait

How's it going with your mom?


----------



## Becca

Good - haven't said anything to her about the concert.


----------



## irishlops

it might be best that way


----------



## timetowaste

well

this is the most disturbing RO thread i've ever read.

michael jackson is one of the top ...oh at least TOP FIVE most hideous and vile creatures ever on planet earth. that guy is a creeper -- look up creeper in the dictionary and i'd bet you'd find his picture... EW, EW, AND EW.

Becca, I'm so glad your mom has been supportive, but concert tix are a bit much.. good thing she is your mom, that's all i'm saying, because most mothers would laugh in their childs face over something as ridiculously pricey as this.

Mod. Note: Edited for clarity


----------



## RexyRex

Becca-

First, :hug: you sound like you need a hug! It hurts when you want something so badly and can't have it, we've all been there. BUT, please please please do not be hateful to your mother. Believe me, she hurts when you hurt and she is probably upset that she can't just whisk you away to London and take you to see MJ. Her reasons for that you may not understand, but you have to respect them because she is your mother. When you treat her badly for something as trivial as a concert it is very disrespectful and she does not deserve it. When you become an adult and realize how hard it is to support yourself and your family you will be completely ashamed with how you treated your parents because they would not spend the money to take you to a concert. 

One other thing...I'm pretty sure that MJ did the whole "farewell" thing once before. I seriously doubt that it you don't see him this go 'round, you won't get another chance 

Now, go give your mama a hug and tell her you love her!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

*RexyRex wrote: *


> One other thing...I'm pretty sure that MJ did the whole "farewell" thing once before. I seriously doubt that it you don't see him this go 'round, you won't get another chance


Yup, he certainly has a lot of court costs, broken contracts and unpaid loans mounting. Singers do "farewell" and "comeback" tours regularly... they run out of cash/get bored, and go on the road again.
I won't be in the least bit surprised if he's out on tour again in 5-6 years.

To commiserate with you Becca, I have the opportunity to go see No Doubt in Toronto this summer. However, I cannot afford to go. I've loved No Doubt for over 16 years, and have never been able to go see them. They are AMAZING in concert... I wish with all my heart that I could afford to go, but I can't afford it. Same as when the Spice Girls came to Toronto. No way to do it.

Sure, I could ask my parents for money, but they've already been so good to me with helping me through uni, and helping me with my living expenses. I can't possibly justify going... cheapest seats are around $250 for one person 
Considering both you and I probably would be watching the concert from a video screen to see anything more than tiny blobs on stage, I guess I will save my money until I can afford REALLY AWESOME seats!


----------



## Becca

Raymone Bain has sued Michael Jackson for $40 million dollars today! 
He hasn't even done anything! The reason she is sueing him is because thats how much she thinks he owes her for being his spokesperson!! Nooo waaay! She won't get that much at all. Michael will win - like always  Love youuu Mikeee


----------



## Becca

*timetowaste wrote: *


> well
> 
> this is the most disturbing RO thread i've ever read.
> 
> michael jackson is one of the top ...oh at least TOP FIVE most hideous and vile creatures ever on planet earth. that guy is a creeper -- look up creeper in the dictionary and i'd bet you'd find his picture... EW, EW, AND EW.
> 
> Becca, I'm so glad your mom has been supportive, but concert tix are a bit much.. good thing she is your mom, that's all i'm saying, because most mothers would laugh in their childs face over something as ridiculously pricey as this.
> 
> Mod. Note: Edited for clarity



Gosh I don't want to know what you said before it was edited :nerves1

The concert tix aren't that much 

Either Â£55 Â£65 or Â£75 any higher and they've been sold and brought again.


----------



## Flashy

Becca have you heard the scandal surrounding his tour? They think they have hired a look-a-like for appearances, and also that he is not really up to the tour and not rehearsing properly for it.

This is going to be an immense tour and so much pressure on anyone doing this many shows, so you might be glad you didn't get tickets if he does what the Spice Girls did and find you can't get through it.


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> Becca have you heard the scandal surrounding his tour? They think they have hired a look-a-like for appearances, and also that he is not really up to the tour and not rehearsing properly for it.
> 
> This is going to be an immense tour and so much pressure on anyone doing this many shows, so you might be glad you didn't get tickets if he does what the Spice Girls did and find you can't get through it.



All rumours 

He hasn't of course he hasn't - what did the Spice girls do anyway?

I'm not glad I don't have tickets :cry2

And I have seen recent pictures of him shopping on MJJC and he looks perfectly healthy He has been wearing wierd colours though!! :biggrin2:Green hoodie and black and red trousers... I want the gold pants bacck


----------



## Flashy

*pats* If you say so.


----------



## Becca

Oh and he has been watching all his old tapes with his children looking at the dance moves.
He has been rehersing at his house from what I know.
Also I just want to say one thing.. if he pulls this concert off (As he will) everyone is going to be saying it isn't him and it was a fake.. because no one wants to make him look good anymore. Its all going to be negative so I don't listen to what everyone says. And no one looks exactly lke him not even E' Casanova (the best MJ act) 
Though on 9th July I am going to go and buy every newspaper to look at all the new MJ pics


----------



## irishbunny

I don't really like Michael Jackson as a person but his music is pretty good, I wouldn't mind going to the tour if I like won tickets for it or something. I bought the 'Essential Michael Jackson' CD a year or so ago, it's really good.

My aunt is obsessed with him too Becca 
She has Michael Jackson mugs, all his CDs, a Michael Jackson doll that sings the songs, never took it out of the box incase it got damaged and tons of other crap shes picked up along the way. She has seen him on tour once or twice aswell.


----------



## Becca

I need to talk to your Aunt! LOL 
I want the Billie Jean doll  Youu can get other MJ clothes for it so I can dress him up like a Smooth Criminal too


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> I need to talk to your Aunt! LOL
> I want the Billie Jean doll  Youu can get other MJ clothes for it so I can dress him up like a Smooth Criminal too


Lol, I think I have seen pictures of the tour at her house too.
She's in her late 30s and has always loved him, so you can imagine on the MJ stuff she has collected over the years!


----------



## Becca

This is a random question but is she called Leanne?


----------



## irishbunny

No lol


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> No lol



Oh okay thats good 

I'm just printing out some Michael pics to take on holiday with me


----------



## Becca

Apparently Michael's in LONDON  I can't believe hes in the same country as me omg omg omg omg - EEEEEEEEEEEEP  omg its so amazing!


----------



## Becca




----------



## Becca

He's rehersing hes in loNDON hes in LONDON in the same country! My heart is going so fast omg omg omg we have picture prooof!!!

Look:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MICHAEL JACKSON
KING OF POP

Kenny Ortega Announced As Show Director


(May 12th, 2009) â The streets of Hollywood are buzzing; Michael Jackson mania is in full swing 5,500 miles away from The O2 arena â the home of his historic 50 concerts this summer.

Kenny Ortega, the renowned Director, Producer, Choreographer and creative talent is hard at work collaborating with Michael Jackson in the overall design and direction for the upcoming âThis Is Itâ concert shows. Ortega previously worked on Michael Jacksonâs Dangerous and HIStory tours, some of the most spectacular shows ever staged. Last week, thousands of dancers flew in from every corner of the globe including Japan, Australia, South America and Europe to audition for Jackson and Ortega â all of them were chasing their dream of winning a spot to perform on stage with their idol Michael Jackson.

Even after the selection process narrowed the competition from thousands of submissions to over five hundred top international dancers, there was still no dance space large enough in Los Angeles or New York to house the auditions. The producers ended up booking LAâs Nokia Theatre L.A. LIVE, part of the site where the Grammy Awards are held each year, to handle the unprecedented numbers of performers who flocked to these auditions.

Ortega, having once been in partnership with Gene Kelly, is most recently known for his work as the Director and Choreographer of Disneyâs, High School Musical 1, 2 & 3. Ortega also Produced and Directed the Barbra Streisandâs Millennium concert tour and is a two time Emmy award winner for his work as Director and Choreographer of the 2002 Winter Olympics opening and closing ceremonies in Salt Lake City, Utah.

In receiving the phone call from Michael to lead the team, Ortega said, âMy answer without a beat was nothing could keep me away. Collaborating with Michael on the Dangerous and HIStory tours were two of the greatest creative experiences of my life, to be invited to partner with him again is a dream come true. Working with Michael is always a true and full partnership, he is a creative mastermind, he assembles top professionals to lead his team and then inspires each and every one of us to climb to new places, break out of the box and conquer new challenges. He is the most significant artist and entertainer of our generation.â

âThis Is Itâ is a spectacular concert experience incorporating iconic Jackson songs and choreography mixed with original new works. Ortega says, âOur show goals are to create more than a concert but a complete theatrical musical experience with a dynamic balance that features Jackson in both spectacular production and intimate settings. The stage set, choreography, costumes, lighting, effects and overall production will be of the highest standard and pushing the state of the art.â
Michael is dedicated to every detail and aspect of the show working closely with his creative and talented production team. He is âtremendously excitedâ about sharing his stage show with hundreds of thousands of fans this summer in London.
Ortega goes on to say, âIt has been over a decade since Michael and I worked on the HIStory tour together. We had been in discussion in the last couple of years about finding a new project to work on. When I got the call to join him for these concerts I was in-between gigs, catching my breath. I had just finished a World Press tour for High School Musical and was about to start a new film. In accepting the invitation I had to move a few mountains to clear my schedule, but Iâm thrilled to say Iâm fully on board.â

Casting is in final stages for dancers and the band. The dedication, passion and determination of these performers, who are all personally inspired by Michael Jackson brings an unprecedented intensity to the stage. Michael Jackson, The King of Pop, has influenced a generation of performers through his music, dance and stage shows impacting an art form.
This week with rehearsals in full swing the impossible has become possible as details to this complex and dramatic show are being put together. And when moments get intense and exciting in rehearsals an age-old British tradition has been adopted â a tea break!

Ortega adds, âI go to work each day with a huge sense of joy just knowing what is in-store. Michael, the team and I will hash out a creative idea, weâre ready to implement it and Michael will say letâs sleep on it. The next day he is back in studio raising the bar to the next level and pushing us further for greater dynamic results.â
Randy Phillips, President & CEO of AEG Live, commented, âThe unprecedented demand for these shows turned a normal public on sale into a cultural phenomenon and pushed the boundaries by which we measure success. Michael and Kenny are creating an escapist adventure that will take the audience on an entertainment experience only imagined in dreams or big budget motion pictures. This is the perfect pairing on unique creative talents with the greatest repertoire in contemporary music.â

Ortega concludes, âI am looking forward to the creative days ahead as we build a Michael Jackson experience like no other, and to ultimately arriving at The O2 - a magnificent venue and a worldly place. I am thrilled to be a part of the team that once again is bringing Michael Jackson, the greatest entertainer of our generation, back to the stage and into the light and love of his devoted fans.â
By the end of the 50 concerts, 1 million fans will have witnessed one of the greatest musical events in history. This will be the last chance to see the King of Pop in London in what will be a historic stage show, and once in a lifetime concert experience - this really is it!

Note To Editors - One of the worldâs most popular entertainers, Michael Jackson has sold over 750 million units worldwide and is one of the very few artists to be inducted twice into the US Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. The Guinness Book of World Records has recognised Michael Jackson as the Most Successful Entertainer of All Time and Thriller as The Biggest Selling Album of All Time. Jackson won 13 Grammy Awards and received the American Music Awardâs Artist of the Century Award.
â¨Michael Jacksonâs âThis Is Itâ 50 concerts sold out in a matter of hours on March 13th smashing box office records.

Production Team Includes:
Â· Kenny Ortega, Producer / Director
Â· Michael Cotton, Production Designer
Â· Patrick Woodroffe, Lighting Designer






^ SEEEE!!! omg omg omg He is looking fineee :hearts


----------



## Becca

Its Janet's birthday tomorrow!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANET DAMITA JO JACKSON (for tomorrow lol)


----------



## RexyRex

Becca, you crack me up  I check out your thread on MJ to see what new things you've posted all the time.

You remind me of myself when I was younger. Except I wasn't obsessed with MJ, I was obsessed with New Kids. Joey was my favorite (still is :blushan. They are coming to Charlotte in June and I would LOVE to go, but I don't think the fundage will be there


----------



## Becca

LOL 
I went and brought 'The Sun' today because Michael is on the front page apparently he has skin cancer.. it could be true - it more likely isn't but of course it is possible.
But they said he will 'beat it' he will recover - I just want him to be okay...

Prayers for Michael :hearts:
And it said on the front page:
'But legend will carry on with UK gigs'


----------



## Becca

Bidding for this t-shirt on ebay that is totally amazing!!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-MICHA...UFI%2BIEW%2BUA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=14&po=LVI&ps=54

Fingers crossed I get it


----------



## Becca

Time left: 0h 8m 53s


----------



## Becca

Time left: 0h 1m 15s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG


----------



## Becca

OMG Someone bid 50p more than me at the last minute!
*CRIES*


----------



## Becca

I'm buying this instead

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Michael-Jacks...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:5|294:50

Its a Buy it now' thing so I can get it woooo


----------



## Becca

A spokesman for Michael Jackson is denying a report the singer has skin cancer, insisting he is in "the best of health."

"He is great," Dr. Tohme Tohme told the Daily News on Saturday.

"He's in perfect health ... he doesn't have any diseases whatsoever."

Britain's Sun newspaper reported Saturday the "Beat It" singer has cancerous spots on his body and pre-cancerous cells on his face.

The paper said Jackson was diagnosed last month and has been told the condition is treatable. Tohme said the report was just "not true."

"He is in the best of health," he added.


LOL It was so obviously lies!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Becca this is kinda unrealated to MJ but was doing some resarch and found this and though of you.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/PF8YYu2J-fk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## SunnyCait

LMAO!!! That was awesome!!!


----------



## Becca

Woooo Black Or White!!!!
Lovee that song!!
Awwh those bunnies are proper cute!
And what were you researching to find bunnies singing Michael Jackson lol!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Oh I was looking up something for Jen in the main forum.


----------



## Becca

LOL Thanks though


----------



## Becca

I hope my book comes tomorrow!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO x


----------



## Becca

This is what my friend made for me:


----------



## Becca

Read this:
VIDEO MESSAGE TO MICHAEL

Iâm announcing to fans of Michael Jackson that Iâm asking for âVideo Messages to Michaelâ of 30 seconds or under to include in the Extras section of my new DVD documentary âMichael Jackson: The Untold Story of Neverlandâ. 

Iâll plan on giving a special copy of the DVD, with the messages, to Michael when itâs complete. 

Iâll accept any message to Michael that doesnât exceed 30 seconds (as long as itâs not something unfriendly). Video messages can be posted to any YouTube site (or other easily down loadable site). 

Once the video message has been posted, please send a link to me at my email address, [email protected] and Iâll download it to include on the DVD. You can also email me video files that are .mov or .wmv. 

Iâll plan on using the first 100 messages that I receive, up to the deadline of May 28, 2009. 

FYI, I hope to have the DVD available for sale starting June, 2009. My current plans are to have it available to purchase on Amazon and Iâll be donating 10% of the profits to a Michael Jackson charity. Everybody who sends me a video message will be notified when the DVD is for sale. 

My documentary, âMichael Jackson: The Untold Story of Neverlandâ, is a positive view of Michael Jackson. As I worked for the MJ defense team during his 2005 trial, I have an insiderâs view of the unfounded charges against Michael. 

You can find a couple of articles about my work for Jackson at http://www.nimmer.net/legalgraphics/mjtext.HTM and a review of my new documentary at http://mjjrealrealm.spaces.live.com/...478!3000.entry . The documentary portrays the molestation charges and shows how the jury, and others, found them to be false. 

The documentary is also an inside look at Neverland which was created as a place for young people to escape their everyday problems and simply enjoy themselves. The documentary also takes a look at Michaelâs career and the man behind the headlines. 

I look forward to getting your messages.

Best wishes, 
Larry Nimmer



I just did my message and omg I was shaking!!! I was shaking because the fact Michael Jackson could see it!!! I was talking too fast and omg its just awful!!! 
I'm going to post the video on here for comments when its loaded...


----------



## Becca

Okay... omg I have sent the email - fingers crossed guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyCait

Good luck, Becca!!


----------



## Becca

This is what he said:

Beccaâ¦ nice messageâ¦ it was a good take â¦ lolâ¦ my sisterâs name is Becca too so, you must be special J

Larry


----------



## Becca

MY BOOKS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG ITS MASSSIIIVEEEE!!


----------



## Becca

Iâll add it and let you know when its done.

Larry




Okay im offically fainted


:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
:faint::faint::faint:


----------



## SunnyCait

So you're in?! OMG SWEET!! Congrats, Becca!!!


----------



## Becca

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!

MICHAEL JACKSON IS GOING TO SEE MY VIDEO MESSAGE AND IM GOING TO BE IN THE EXTRAS SECTION OF LARRY NIMMERS MICHAEL DVD!!
Of course theres going to be 100 others but Michael Jackson is going to see my face and achknowledge that I am a fan!! OMMMGGG!

And Thank youuuuu


----------



## Becca

This is the book I got yesterday:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0330420054/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Its GINORMOUS!
Here is one of the books I want for my birthday
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0979549809/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Its about this reporter who started off against MJ but found out that he was truly innocent and its about all the evidence..well there 'supposed' evidence because none of it was true so ya'knoo!


----------



## BunLuvvie

No way!! That is so awesome, Michal Jackson just needs a break from all these crazed reporter rumors.


----------



## Becca

*BunLuvvie wrote: *


> No way!! That is so awesome, Michal Jackson just needs a break from all these crazed reporter rumors.


I LOVE YOU!! LOL

Its all lies.... ALL LIES!!!

And thanks :biggrin2:


----------



## SunnyCait

Man, that really is awesome Becca! I'm really super happy for you!!!


----------



## Becca

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Man, that really is awesome Becca! I'm really super happy for you!!!


Thank you 
And thanks for taking the time to read this thread and reply


----------



## Becca

Told you it was tabloid junk LOL!
Michael does NOT skin cancer!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/CxY7Q7Zdkvw&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Becca

Mums ordered this t-shirt for me!!!

OMG http://www.newlook.co.uk/1721391/172139110/ProductDetails.aspx
Its amzzinnng!


----------



## Becca

Just trying something..im trying to see how big it is cuz on photbucket and in my files it looks realy small but i want to see how big it goes..if youu get me?


----------



## Becca

Grrr why is it so small...i put it big on photobucket..wierrd


----------



## Elf Mommy

Do you have your settings for photo upload set to the larger size?

It won't increase the size of the original if it's small, though.


----------



## Becca

Oh that might be why..it might be orignally small..oh well thanks


----------



## Becca

ââ«ââââ â¥
âââââââ«ââ¦â¦â¦ââââ«ââ ââ¦â¦â
âââââ«ââ£ââââââ£ââââ£ââ«ââ¥ Michaelâ¥
âââ«ââââ©ââ©â«â©âââ«âââââ©ââ


:hearts:


----------



## Becca

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2kAVdkeER0&feature=channel_page[/ame]

My MJ vid I made!


----------



## Becca

Happy Birthday Rebbie and La Toya!!


----------



## Becca

OMG HIS CURLS ARE BACK! THE CURLS AREEEE BAAAAACCCCK OMMMMMGGG!!!

I'm so haaaappppppyy! This picture is from YESTERDAY!
He looks amaaazing! That girl is so lucky.....






oooohhmmmyyygoooooooodd!


----------



## Becca

emmj (F) says:
*BECCCAAA! i love you  i LOVE MJ fans... 
you're one of them  
*the nice ones :}
Â Â Â BÂ Â Â Â ecmj.....(L)Â Â Â MÂ Â Â Â ichael.Â Â Â JÂ Â Â Â ackson says:
*:B 
*youu tooo 
*i lovee youu muchly 


lol! Sorrry this is one of the friends i#ve made through michael :hearts:


----------



## Becca

http://www.virginmedia.com/music/pictures/profiles/elvis-v-jacko.php?ssid=1

VOTE FOR MICHAEL


----------



## Becca

ohmydaaaaayz look at this it is totally amazing!
 Michael Jackson Ipod Touch 

it looks really cool! I might save up for it! :hearts:


----------



## Becca

[align=center] *At June 13th, 2005, 02:13 p.m., the verdict was read: not guilty in each and every count.

*_Exactly 4 years today...
iloveyou 


_[/align]


----------



## Becca

Website


----------



## Flashy

Not good Becca http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uffers-heart-attack-home-rushed-hospital.html

I'm glad this wasn't on your birthday.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sh...er_Being_Rushed_To_Hospital,_According_To_TMZ


----------



## timetowaste

he is pronounced dead officially. 
http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/25/michael-jackson-dies-death-dead-cardiac-arrest/


----------



## Flashy

Unconfirmed reports, apparently. But enough for the reputable news channels to report it. He's definitely had a cardiac arrest but how he is now, still seems speculation.


----------



## timetowaste

Sorry Becca -- as much as I disagree with your love for this nutjob, it is sad to see him pass. He was truly an international icon...not just a US or UK icon.

Sad day today...Farrah Fawcett and Michael Jackson. And Ed McMahon a couple of days ago...mommy always told me it happens in threes....


----------



## Flashy

I agree. Very sad day. If this is true, it is a tragic loss to the world because, whatever else he was, he was definitely a hugely talented man and provided the world with some amazing music.


----------



## JadeIcing

*timetowaste wrote: *


> Sorry Becca -- as much as I disagree with your love for this nutjob, it is sad to see him pass. He was truly an international icon...not just a US or UK icon.
> 
> Sad day today...Farrah Fawcett and Michael Jackson. And Ed McMahon a couple of days ago...mommy always told me it happens in threes....


There was also David Carradine. :cry2


----------



## DeniseJP

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *timetowaste wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Becca -- as much as I disagree with your love for this nutjob, it is sad to see him pass. He was truly an international icon...not just a US or UK icon.
> 
> Sad day today...Farrah Fawcett and Michael Jackson. And Ed McMahon a couple of days ago...mommy always told me it happens in threes....
> 
> 
> 
> There was also David Carradine. :cry2
Click to expand...


Was watching the news here in the US a moment ago - they are saying that Michael Jackson is not dead but in a coma. Sad to hear that Farrah Fawcett has passed away. Sad year, for sure.

Denise


----------



## Spring

I've been listening to CNN and they haven't confirmed yet that he has passed, so hopefully just media speculation? 

Very sad .


----------



## JimD

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *timetowaste wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Becca -- as much as I disagree with your love for this nutjob, it is sad to see him pass. He was truly an international icon...not just a US or UK icon.
> 
> Sad day today...Farrah Fawcett and Michael Jackson. And Ed McMahon a couple of days ago...mommy always told me it happens in threes....
> 
> 
> 
> There was also David Carradine. :cry2
Click to expand...


....and Dom DeLuise just last month.

Sending prayers and good thoughts to Michael,his family, and his fans.


----------



## irishbunny

You must be pretty upset Becca :cry2


----------



## Bunny_Baby01

Hate to tell you this, but none of you are going to his concert. He died today from a heart attack.

That's a shame too. May he rest in peace.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

How unexpected! I was never a Michael Jackson fan, but it's sad for anyone to go so suddenly.


----------



## Boz

Such a shame. RIP
I'm sorry Becca :hug:


----------



## Becca

i am dreaming 
i am 

i cant stop crying


----------



## Becca

[align=center]






 1958 - 2009

 :cry2

Michael Jackson I love you with all my heart and more. I love you so much I really do. This happening hasn't stopped me loving you. In fact it may of even made me love you even more.

You made this world a brighter place I would like to thank you.


I'll write more later when I stop crying
[/align]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

I'm sorry Becca, he was a legend.


----------



## irishbunny

Did you find out when you woke up this morning? I got a text saying he had died, thought it was a joke till I turned on the news!


----------



## Becca

My mum and sister woke me up they were botch crying because they didn't want to tell me..I thought one of the bunnies had died but it was Michael.......

I just broke down into tears and i was hitting the wall and crying histerically


----------



## Becca

Here he is 16th June - 10 days ago..the last picture of him not on a stretcher - I've been watching the news all day and they've shown his body on a stretcher they should give you some warning i cried even more every time i see it.


----------



## texasgal

I'm new here and REALLY sorry for you, Becca. I've read your thread and laughed because you ARE crazy "in love" with MJ.

I really really loved him too, back in the 80's .. Thriller, Billie Jean, Bad .. and even earlier "Don't stop 'til you get enough" .. actually pulled it up on YouTube and listened this morning.

I think in recent years he's become an "extreme talent gone weird" .. my opinion. But I'm still very very sad that he's gone.

Wish I could hug you.. I was about your age when Elvis died, and he was my 'everything' back then, so I KNOW the feeling in your gut and heart right now ..

... so sorry ...

deb


----------



## timetowaste

I think the pictures of him on the stretcher are SO tacky for the media to be posting. How could you do that??? So disgusting. Let the man die with some kind of dignity. Clearly some rude EMT took those photos on his cell phone and sold them to the media. Absolutely wretched.

Again, Becca, I'm so sorry. Be strong kiddo.

The man was a creeper...but still a musical legend. So crazy to wake up this morning and think dude....Michael Jackson is DEAD.....what the heck?


----------



## irishbunny

Ya I know, it just feels so weird, poor guy, he was so messed up because of his Dad and having no childhood


----------



## irishlops

i thought it was a joke too..
you will get over it soon becca.
he isnt coming back, but lives in his music.


----------



## SweetSassy

It is sad that he died so young. It will be even sadder when it comes back the doctor gave him to much morphine in Micheal Jackson's shot before he died.... And it was homicide or accidental death.


----------



## irishlops

how was it homicide?


----------



## Flashy

They don't know yet. They are doing getting the autopsy underway as we speak.


----------



## SweetSassy

I shouldn't have said homicide but maybe accidental death. Sorry. Hopefully he didn't do it on purpose. The doctor is missing in action. But the doctor will be in trouble !!!


----------



## irishlops

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I shouldn't have said homicide but maybe accidental death. Sorry. Hopefully he didn't do it on purpose. The doctor is missing in action. But the doctor will be in trouble !!!


maybe the doctoer is scred in case he goes to jail for an accident, bhis carrerar will be wreaked and frankly, i would be scraed to. 
hey, we all make mistakes. and if it was some one famous aswell. boy i would be petrified


no need to be sorry. i make mistakes aswell when i tyoe . hey, so does everyone


----------



## SweetSassy

When they do the autopsy they'll be able to see how much medicine is in his system. The doctor should know better, andhe better hope it's not a high dose!!


----------



## irishlops

yeh, i argree, but people are being a bit harsh on him though


----------



## Becca

[align=center]Here is my tribute

To Michael Jackson
From Becca Ibbs







Okay where do I start? I should start by making it clear that I love you Michael Jackson - I always will. This dreadful thing has not changed how much I love you.
You are: kind, sweet, cute, shy, charming, beautiful, sexy, helpful, friendly, cool, incredible, gorgeous, fantastic, innocent, amazing, unbelievably talented, unique, innocent, childlike, intelligent, cheeky, humble and stunning.
Practically perfect.






You have made heaven an amazing place to be I know that, because as soon as you left this earth a different atmosphere came about. The sun went away and the rain began to fall, tears from the angels.
I miss you already, people think its weird considering I have never met you or seen you but the way you sing, talk, dance and think makes every fan feel so close to you itâs a unique feeling that no other star can create. 






You have changed and influenced so many lives - tried to heal the world, save the children and give less fortunate children a chance at a better life. You have been betrayed, used, hurt and many other terrible things because of ignorant people. But you are so strong, brave and loyal to your fans to stay through it all. You have been bombarded with many sick accusations and lies but you have still carried on.






Michael you mean more to me anyone else ever has - it hurts me deeply to know you are no longer here. But its our fault, the world did not deserve someone as selfless and caring as you. Iâm sorry Michael.
Most of all I feel sorry for your children who lost their daddy - its broken my heart into a million and one pieces I canât imagine how they must feel. I just hope they can live their lives how they want and not be attacked by ignorant reporters wherever they go.






I believe in heaven and hell - I believe that you have gone to heave and that your staring down on me. You have influenced me so much. I am a better person because of you, I now think before I do things and of course never kill bugs. 






I want to thank Katherine for discovering you singing that day when you were making your bed. That changed world and music history! Thank you Katherine.






25th June 2009 the day that music died. Michael your music is incredible - you have total power over me. You can make me laugh, cry, be happy or sad, excited and shocked! No other person affects my emotions that way.






I canât understand, I canât believe that your gone - its shocking and has left me devastated. Michael you ARE Peter Pan your with us forever. Your music and fans experiences will be passed down from generation to generation .






Michael you are my favourite man
Affect me like no one else can
This is love I know its true
Countless times Iâve cried over you

You showed the world your very best
Close your eyes and forget the rest
Your in your perfect Neverland
Wish I was there to hold your hand

One more thing Iâve got to say
I love you more and more each day
This is a love that never ends
And my broken heart will never mend












M agnificent
I ncredible
C aring 
H ot
A mazing
E nchanting
L oved by many 






The last thing I need to write through my tears is that you work so hard for your fans your almost a danger to yourself - please take care. I will love you forever and Iâm sure that I will most likely write to you often. I know your looking down on me and sitting back to enjoy your life in paradise.

I love you, I always will it will never change.

Michael Joseph Jackson
29th August 1958 - 25th June 2009

I have no more words to express my sadness right now.
This is the last picture taken:




[/align]


----------



## irishbunny

I was just listening to the news and his body has been realeased to his family, foul play was ruled out after the post mortem but more tests need to be done to find out exactly why he died.


----------



## JadeIcing

Becca my mom wanted you to know that she is very sorry. She knows what it feels like to lose your idol someone you adore that way. She sends you hugs.


----------



## Becca

I just went out and brought all the newspapers 
I have the white tape round my fingers like this:






He has it on his right hand on 3 fingers 2nd finger, 4th finger and 5th finger


----------



## Becca

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Becca my mom wanted you to know that she is very sorry. She knows what it feels like to lose your idol someone you adore that way. She sends you hugs.


Tell her thank you :cry2

*hugs*


----------



## texasgal

Becca, that tribute was wonderful and really from your heart ..

I think he never had the chance to meet his #1 fan! 

((hugs))


----------



## Becca

Here are some AMAZING pictures from THIS IS IT rehersals :|
He looks so great..so much effort hes putting in...Michael I love you - i cant believe your gone..you so wanted to perform again for your fans.

You can tell their from This Is It because in one of them the background has THIS IS IT in the scenery


----------



## Becca




----------



## irishbunny

I was out tonight, too hyper to sleep now, my friend is here asleep haha! Me and my friend both really like MJ songs so we made the DJ play 'Billie Jean' and 'Beat It', we begged him for ages to play 'Smooth Criminal' but he wouldn't 
Now I have a mixture of 'Bad', 'Heal The World', 'Dirty Diana', 'Smooth Criminal', 'Beat It' and 'Billie Jean' running through my head!


----------



## Bunny_Baby01

Becca, that tribute was beautiful. That touched my heart. I knew you loved him, but I didn't know you loved him like that. I didn't know you cared THAT much about him. I'm so sorry about your loss. 

I miss Michael. I have been listening to his songs, watching shows about him, watching his concerts on tapes and researching him on the computer for days now. I am making my podcasts about him, and I think I'm going insane! I have been in this hypnotized melt-down for days, and I think I am going crazy. I miss him so much. Like I said earlier, I have this tape of his 30th Anniversary concert, and some lady sang "You are not Alone", and I suddenly felt like he was in the room with me. What a coincedence that "You are not Alone" would actually come on at a time like this. I wanted to cry. Now I am, because I want him back. But I feel like he is smiling down from Heaven on me everyday.

I know this is a little off topic, but I am watching a show, and a girl is getting married to a guy named Michael! I'm going crazy! :raspberry:


----------



## Bunny_Baby01

Oh, and by the way, I love the pictures you posted, Becca, of his Tribute concert. Especially the first one! :inlove: See people, that's the hair I wished he would of kept!

I'm talking about the one wear he is wearing cream jacket, black pants/shirt, white hat, with a blue thing on his right arm. He is standing with a gray background. So cute! I seriously wished he would of curled his hair like that everyday! (He's such a love guru! )


----------



## Becca

^ their not of a tribute concert.. thats actually him.. he got his curls back recently..


----------



## Becca

I've just brought an Mj band off ebay - its like a bracelet that says RIP Michael Jackson on it..just something i can wear everyday so i know I've always got something as a tribute to him


----------



## Becca

They're about to show rehersal footage from his final rehersals omg...


----------



## Becca

OMG HE WAS AMAZING....

OMG
OMG
OMG
OMG
OMG
OMG


----------



## Becca

This is what I did/made because its been 1 week. So my 1 week tribute :nerves1

These aren't all the pics only ones from my phone i have better ones from the camera:




































i love him so much - not sure how i've lasted a week


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> I've just brought an Mj band off ebay - its like a bracelet that says RIP Michael Jackson on it..just something i can wear everyday so i know I've always got something as a tribute to him


That bracelet sounds really cool, I haven't got much MJ stuff since I wasn't a major fan, just 'The Essential Micheal Jackson' CD and a big poster.
I still can't believe he died though it still feels like such a shock!


----------



## Becca

[ame=http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbaph_michael-jacksonprivate-home-movies_events] Private Home Movies FULL![/ame]


----------



## Becca

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z7xq0UFICA[/ame]

My Tribute Video


----------



## irishbunny

It's lovely


----------



## Becca

Thanks ..its the memorial tonight omg i'm gonna be crying all the way through i know


----------



## irishbunny

Ya I'm going to tune into that later


----------



## Becca

Its on now..


----------



## Flashy

It's going to be amazing.


----------



## irishbunny

Ya but the service hasn't started yet, hopefully soon though.


----------



## Flashy

Off to a good start, talking over the minute silence.


----------



## Becca

I want Michael back - i hate this!!!!!


----------



## Flashy

That's very something (but I don't know what the word is) that they will be coming out with his body. Their last reunion.


----------



## Becca

okay im crying..his coffin omg


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here watching thelive broadcast. ink iris:


----------



## Becca

I can't stop crying!
Help!!


----------



## Flashy

It's ok to cry.


----------



## Becca

Have you noticed all the brothers have the glove on...


----------



## Flashy

Yup


----------



## Becca

this is so emotional...michael your with me forever.. i want to turn back time x


----------



## Becca

Oh god this song (Will you be there) is gonna kill me


----------



## Becca

OMG they used Mikes voice at the end.. the best part of the song.. im dead seriously im gone that song just killed me. mike please come back


----------



## RexyRex

Hang in there Becca :hug:

will you be there made me cry too. Jennifer Hudson did an incredible job. This is a beautiful way for his fans to say good-bye, I'm glad you are able to watch it.


----------



## Becca

Brooke Shields 
Apparently Jermaine is going to sing Smile Later oh gosh


----------



## Flashy

I think she did an amazing job.


----------



## Becca

Jermaines singing smile now omg


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Becca wrote: *


> Brooke Shields
> Jermaine is going to sing Smile


That broke me. :cry1:

I can't watch anymore.


----------



## Flashy

Jermaine was great 

MLK III did VERY well to get all his sweeps and streets in the right place.


----------



## hartleybun

moving words from Bernice King.


----------



## Becca

:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## Brandy456

I'm watching the memorial too..


----------



## Brandy456

When you salute arent you supposed to do it with your left hand ? 
-.-


----------



## Brandy456

USHER!
Ok i'll stop posting hehe


----------



## Becca

Like A Comet
Blazing 'Cross The Evening Sky
Gone Too Soon

Like A Rainbow
Fading In The Twinkling Of An Eye
Gone Too Soon

Shiny And Sparkly
And Splendidly Bright
Here One Day
Gone One Night

Like The Loss Of Sunlight
On A Cloudy Afternoon
Gone Too Soon

Like A Castle
Built Upon A Sandy Beach
Gone Too Soon

Like A Perfect Flower
That Is Just Beyond Your Reach
Gone Too Soon

Born To Amuse, To Inspire, To Delight
Here One Day
Gone One Night

Like A Sunset
Dying With The Rising Of The Moon
Gone Too Soon

Gone Too Soon


----------



## Flashy

Forgive my ignorance, but is that a MJ song or is that Usher's tribute to him and its come from somewhere else?


----------



## Becca

Its a Michael Jackson song that he dedicated to a little boy who died of Aids... its so sweet the video


----------



## Flashy

Ah, ok thanks


----------



## Becca

WE ARE THE WORLD


----------



## irishbunny

Well that's it :cry2
Cried through out the whole thing..........


----------



## Becca

i cant stop crying
i cant breathe
my heart is aching
paris,prince,blanket,jermaine,tito,rebbie,janet,la toya, katherine, joseph, marlon, jackie, randy I LOVE YOU 
michael I NEED YOU


i love you more michael


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Well that's it :cry2


no its not it..michael will be here forever... we have all the unreleased stuff everything THIS IS NOT OVER THIS IS NOT CLOSURE


----------



## irishbunny

I could have died when Paris started talking


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it :cry2
> 
> 
> 
> no its not it..michael will be here forever... we have all the unreleased stuff everything THIS IS NOT OVER THIS IS NOT CLOSURE
Click to expand...

I ment the service was over, of course he will live forever through his music and all the good he has done in the world.


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I could have died when Paris started talking



*hug*

i did die - i wanna be with michael :nerves1


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I could have died when Paris started talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hug*
> 
> i did die - i wanna be with michael :nerves1
Click to expand...

*hugs* 

:cry2


----------



## Flashy

I thought Paris was really brave.

It was very moving, I think, although, some of the speakers were a bit tedious.


----------



## Becca

^ what does tedious mean


----------



## JadeIcing

That was not an easy thing to watch.


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> ^ what does tedious mean


Bit sort of boring.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> When you salute arent you supposed to do it with your left hand ?
> -.-


No, a proper military salute is performed with the right arm.


----------



## RexyRex

I LOST it when Paris spoke....I had teared up a couple of times, but could not stop when his little girl broke down. Bless her heart.

I agree Flashy, Paris was very brave.


----------



## degrassi

I thought it was a very touching memorial. I cried a few times. I thought Brook sheilds' speech was lovely. Paris's words were touching, very brave of her. 

I turned the channel during Al sharpton's speech. I couldn't stand him and thought parts of his speech were in bad taste. Too preachy for my liking.


----------



## furryface

I had to work so I taped to watch when I got home..best way to do it really...then I can zip through stuff like Sharpton..

I was fine till "Human Nature" always has been my favorite MJ song...and once the waterworks start....


----------



## Brandy456

I watched it twice last night, once alone and once with my brother. 
The song ' We are the world ' has been my favourite song for the past year so when it came on, the both times i sang along, with mascara running down my cheek and a few sniffles.


----------



## Becca

:cry1:

omg

WHY!?


----------



## irishlops

im going to sound like a rock now. i did no tear up at all during it... but i thought paris was very brave:nod


----------



## LuvaBun

I found the Memorial very moving. Brooke Shields' speech brought tears to my eyes, and Jermaine singing Smile - how he managed to get through that I just don't know.

I think Paris saying what she did made many people realise that Michael Jackson wasn't just a star - he was a real person - her Daddy. I just hope that there isn't a whole lot of trouble about custody etc. Those kids don't need it.

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I thought it was glorious. I did tear up at Paris' tribute, couldn't help to.


----------



## Saffy

I thought the memorial service was lovely .. and that's what we have to remember it as being, a memorial service, not a show for us. (Some people on other boards are moaning about certain "artists" and the preacher, but this was a personal service, that we were lucky enough to be invited to.

Rest in Peace Michael - may you find the peace in death that you didn't seem to find in life.


----------



## Flash

I missed the first hour or so but caught alot of the highlights on CNN, I thought it was done really well and the brother's all wearing a yellow tie was all very classy. I cried during the songs and Paris speaking. 

I agree Sharpton is always there infront of the camera when there's something going on he really erks me. 

Becca does the color yellow mean something,his fav color?


----------



## Becca

Not sure.. red and black are his fave colours so :/

Look at this!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Michael-Jackson-RIP-Memorial-Tribute-Pillow-Case-Gift_W0QQitemZ250458805233QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Home_Garden_Bedroom_Bedding_PP?hash=item3a508213f1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1683|293%3A4|294%3A50#ebayphotohosting




I',m getting it!


----------



## irishbunny

That's actually good value! I would expect it to be more expensive.


----------



## missyscove

First off, that pillow has a typo. There should be an apostrophe in "we're"

I was working on the day of the funeral, but as I live either .5 miles or 2 miles (depending on which of my parents I'm with) from the Jackson family estate, I probably have a bit of a different perspective on the whole thing than most of you.

I've had friends from school visiting me since the 25th, they just left today. As part of the touristy stuff I did with them I did take them into hollywood. We didn't want to wait in the 30 minute line to see Jackson's star, but saw the display of flowers from across the street.

I've also recently driven by the Holmby Hills home and seen the displays of flowers there. My mom and brother went to the Encino estate several times. They were even there at one point when several members of the family came out to speak to the fans.

I went to the anime expo at the convention center on July 3rd and on our walk past Staples center to the pantry (if you're ever in downtown LA, eat at the pantry) there were even more memorials and Staples was blocked off to cars.

It was definitely interesting to see the different parts of this city I love so much come together.

While I'm of course sad to hear of his passing, I'm certainly glad that the traffic should be getting back to normal now.


----------



## Becca

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/-dAhESGHZlI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

My video i made.. well 1 of them :cry2


----------



## Becca

i just deleted about 150 friends off facebook... because everyones so rude to me.

why are people so mean?

why does no one care if they hurt you?


----------



## Flashy

What's happened?


----------



## ohsnapitscharity

well im just looking at this thread (the first page and the last page) i hope michael jackson Rest In Peace however my personal opinion is he was super sexy when he was young and (no offense to anyone) still black. i think he looks like a lady with his skin dyed and all his plastic surgery. but i love all his songs and will remember him as a signer/dancer forever


----------



## irishbunny

He did not dye his skin he had vitiligo......


----------



## Becca

Yes he had vitiligo - and his son as it too 'apparently' poor Prince


----------



## Flashy

It wouldn't all happen so evenly with that though, apparently.

'apparently' though none of those children are biologically his. Lot's of 'apparently's happening here


----------



## Becca

They are his.......
And anyway would it even matter if they weren't? He was the best Dad ever.. Paris said so herself.


----------



## Flashy

Well, if the condition is hereditary then how would they inherit it if they weren't his? Plus its been said in a few places they are not and it was common knowledge right from the word go that Blanekt probably wasn't.

Will you please stop jumping down the throats of anyone you PERCEIVE to be saying something negative.

I never said you had to be someone's biological parent to be a true parent. Stop twist things.


----------



## irishbunny

I believe they are his kids, they look like him, I read about Prince having it too on MJJC, and if you look at pictures of him you can see the blotches around his fingers and hands.


----------



## Flashy

I'm not saying he doesn't have it. I'm not saying they aren't his kids. In fact, I had a conversation with my mum yesterday about how the boys look like each other and Paris look like the 'mum'.

All I was doing was doing what Becca was doing which was speculating. 

I'm going to poddle out of this thread now. It's winding me up too much.


----------



## Becca

^ how did i twist it...


----------



## SweetSassy

I am a fan of Micheal Jackson's . 



Over the years he has gotten extreme and I think it's cause of his father's abuse. I don't believe he had a skin condition. I think he didn't like his color cause of his father's verbal abuse. And his father beat him. I think that's why he had somany nose surgeries. Micheal Jackson use to be a very handsome man back in the day. Over the years, he just ruined himself and the plastic surgeon who did that to him should be fined or something. Goes to show money will pay for anything. :X Also, money paid for his addiction and now Micheal is dead. 



This is just the way I view things. I'm nota obsessed fan. This whole situation is sad, and it's even sadder for the kids. The mother is just a money hungry b.... who doesn't deserve the kids. But I hope Micheal's father isn't allowed around them too. 



Becca....I'm sorry people are being mean to you. That's sad too. Just remember everyone has different views of Micheal and not everyone is gonna agree. Just blow it off, and keep what you believe special to you, in your heart.


----------



## Becca

i know everone has different views i accept that i think thats good otherwise everyone wud be the same and it wud be boring but people dont have to be mean about it.

1 thing i always say to people is who said it was up to us tat he changed his face? its his face he can do what he wants with it. personally i think he looked gorgeous from the start to the end... thats just me.

tho he hasnt changed that much over the years.
yes he started as a little black boy who was 'cute' but people change.. its only cuz he has been infront of the public eye since he was 5 thqats why ppl know the difference. look at a pic of yourself now and a pic from when you were 5. yes you've changed.

he lost weight, gained weight that made him look different.
you would too.


----------



## SweetSassy

I can understand you think he's handsome. With or without surgery. It just looked unhealthy, too me.He almost didn't have a nose. That's what bothered me. Other than that, he was handsome. I didn't notice the weight thing. So I don't know about that. 



I know I look different from years ago. I'm 36 now. :twitch:I could use some plastic surgery myself! Lol.

 Have a beautiful day today Becca


----------



## irishbunny

I find it hard to believe though that he did not have a skin condition, because I have seen pictures of when he first started to turn white he had patches and blotches, his makeup artist said it was devstating for him when it started happening and now his son is starting to show signs of vitiligo.

I thought he was gorgeus back around Thriller, but I didn't think he was in recent times, like Becca said and Michael himself said 'People grow and change'. So I think it's stupid when people say he has had loads of sugerys because the shape of his face has changed, the shape of my face has changed over time too. Your face usually gets thinner as you grow.

Everyone does have their own opinion though, and I respect everyones opinion as long as it's not influenced by the press, 90% of that is proven lies. None of us can ever be sure of what happened over the years, we all have our own idea.


----------



## Becca

Vitiligo Pictures:

Look on his chest ehre







here:


----------



## SweetSassy

I can see. Maybe he did have it. I don't keep track like you do. Lol. I believe you. I see the pic's. 



Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## irishbunny

Yup they were some of the pictures I saw too Becca!


----------



## SweetSassy

I like the top pic of him. He looks really good there.


----------



## Becca

Thanks.. i don't want to change your whole view on him - cuz what you think is what you think and thats fine. But i just dont like it when people think he didn't want to be black.. 
he still thinks of himself as a black american he said that..

xxxx


----------



## SweetSassy

I was just saying his dad didn't make him feel good about himself. But I see the pic's. So now I believe he had it.


----------



## Becca

his dad was a mean man 
i just hope he doesnt push prince paris and blanket into doing anything - i hope they do what they want


----------



## SweetSassy

I know. I hope he's not aloud around them. I wish Janet could take them. Never heard anything bad about her.


----------



## Becca

Yeah! I said Janet should have them.. in his will it said either his mum or diana ross.

His mum is fine apart from being old..


----------



## irishbunny

I really want Janet to have the kids, I love her. She reminds me of Michael a bit, she also seemed pretty close to the kids like Paris went to her when she broke down when giving her speech. Michael was supposed to have begged her to care for the kids and said she was the only one left he could trust, but it's possible made up.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Becca, I'm sorry people are being mean to you about Michael. Even though I am not a fan, I have total respect for your feelings about him. He was an amazing entertainer.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Aw, Becca, I'm really sorry that some people are being rude and nasty to you. It's awful to be hurting because of the loss of one you loved, and then have people add to that hurt. You are really wise to just delete them and move on. Michael will live in you, and in all of his fans, forever! Take care.


----------



## Becca

thanks guys.... 

xx


----------



## SunnyCait

About the vitiligo... I have a family member with it, and once it went to her face she DID have her skin dyed (actually it was bleached. The dyes have to be redone every few days or so, and like in Michael's case, it wouldn't have been dark enough to match her natural skin color.)

Just saying.


----------



## furryface

there are lots of kids out there that don't have "their" parents....doesn't make the ones they have any less of a parent!

and Becca....if they were your friends they won't say that stuff! don't let it bother you! delete away...you don't need that negativity in your life!


----------



## Becca

^ thanks yeah!

and today i got the pillow case (its AMAZING) and this totally super offical 16 month mj calendar with pictures he picked himself!!!
omg its super duper!


----------



## JadeIcing

There are so many awesome tribute mags out to him. There is one from that I want to get. I believe it is $11.99. I will post if I do.


----------



## irishbunny

There was one I wanted to get, it is done by OK magazine, but I don't feel right buying it from this company who used to publish tons of bad stuff about him all the time.


----------



## Becca

There are some amazing ones! I'll post a pic of my tribute collection and omg look at this!
on mjjc i have met some really nice people Emma especially who is like my best friend now and someone else called Samantha. She offered to take me to the concert as well and tried to get me tix for me and mum and stuff. She also sent me 2 tribute mags in the post for free!
on 13th july (his first concert) a lot of fans went to the o2 anyway to pay tribute and she was going and she said she'd take something for me to put up!
So I did a little note for Michael and sent it to her and she put it up at the 02 for me!
Here are the pictures...
oh wait photobucket is down..i'll post them whn its back up *grr*


----------



## Becca

Mines the one on pale yellow paper.. i drew a small picture of the world on it and it says Michael in red writing. Hope you can tell which ones mine.


----------



## irishlops

awh thats lovely becca


----------



## Becca

thank you :mrsthumper:


----------



## Becca

My tribute collection (I also have a ginormous pile of newspapers but I'm not gonna take a pic of all them lol!)


EDIT: Just resizing pics sorry :blushan:
EDIT: Photobucket isn't working?! Is it working for anyone else?


----------



## Becca




----------



## Flash

I heard the other night that A&E channel was filming the Jackson's for months to do a reality show, is that true? 

Becca what album is your fav? Mine is Bad, and why didn't Michael have Quincy Jones as his producer after that album. They were so successful as a team for 3 albums.


----------



## Becca

I don't know about the Jackson thing :/

Guess we'll find out soon lol!
Living with MJ is on tv again tonight I LOVE IT!! I've only ever watched it on my friends tv through webcam and have it on my ipod! It will be cool to record it on tv because the interview at the end is what secured my love for him!!!!

My favourite album.. urrr omg! I don't know.. Dangerous... i think.. but i like them all  I listen to them all the same


----------



## Becca

http://michaeljosephjacksonfans.yolasite.com/

My website


----------



## irishbunny

My friend made this


----------



## Becca

Aaaw wow thats awesome!!

I'll have to post updated pics of my room soon!


----------



## irishbunny

Yeah I couldn't stop looking at it when Isaw it, it's really cool, oh and I am buying that top left tribute magazine tomorrow that you have in your picture, yay! I'm in Cork right now and I couldn't find any mags in Clare!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Becca, I have to say that your collection, the Mirage, is awesome! That is something of major artistry to have all that on one artist anyway. MJ was thee best!


----------



## Becca

Updated Room:

































And just a nice yuummy pic:





:faint:


----------



## irishbunny

Your room is cool, bought a poster today instead of the mag and when I was in the city there was a guy playing an MJ CD and doing this huge painting of MJ throughout his life, I will share pictures when I get home, I forgot my camera but I took some on my phone.


----------



## Becca

omg yay!


----------



## irishbunny

It was amazing he had only painted a bit though and just had the rest drawn out ready to paint, I gave him some money it was brilliant.


----------



## Becca

Did you take a picture?


----------



## irishbunny

I have pictures but Photobucket isn't working for me right now!


----------



## irishbunny

Ok here are the pics, the quality is pretty bad though! Wish I could have seen it when it was all finished!

The painter painted this first











The whole thing






The bit he had painted











Other bits he was going to paint


----------



## JadeIcing

That is awesome!


----------



## Becca

Wow thats so cool!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Becca, 

I absolutely love your entourage of MJ. That is just awesome, thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## Becca

^ aaaw thank you


----------



## irishlops

wow, if i was a huge fan, i would buy it!
edit- directed at the painting


----------



## irishlops

(i might do a drawing of him)
for a no. 1 fan.
wonders who it will be? lol
i ahve lots of lime on my hands. weather is well.. wet like torrental. so im stuck inside


----------



## Becca




----------



## irishlops

what would happen to be your 3 fav pictures of mj?
(directed at no one in patricular)


----------



## Becca

*irishlops wrote: *


> what would happen to be your 3 fav pictures of mj?
> (directed at no one in patricular)


:biggrin2:

Just answering your general question...

to be perfectly honest... i cannot choose LOL!
There is a website with mj pics from all the different eras...

If you click on this http://www.mjjpictures.com/main.html

It will take you to a site and ther will be a menu that says:
Early Years Thriller Bad Dangerous History&BOTDF 1998 -2000 Invincible 
2003- 2005 2006 -2008 and 2009

If you click on one of them it takes you to another menu with the pics 

My fave eras are Dangerous, History... 2005 

omg i cant pick lol
honestly you can pick any pictures you want


----------



## irishlops

the link is not working... ill look and prod for my own then. diretcted at no one lol


----------



## ohsnapitscharity

just to settle the skin thing (i just think you should know) what happened was he started getting splotchy because of the disease but he did get his skin dyed lighter (to cover the spots) he could of also chosen to darken his skin and go to how he is "supposed" to be originally. none of the kids are his. they would be part black if they were....their not...but it doesnt matter he was a great dad and he is like my idol with his dedication


----------



## irishbunny

It's hard to know with the first two kids but I would say the last little guy is his, he has darker skin then the first two, darker hair and darker eyes plus he looks alot like Michael.


----------



## Becca

They are his kids because Prince has vitiligo too... its visable on his hands. He has blotches on his hands. And they both have his big beautiful eyes.

He said in the oprah winfrey interview that he didn't even think skin dye exsisted... he wears ALOT of make up and has blotches on his skin all over.

Though I tell people this all the time.
Its his face. Michael Jacksons body. he can do what he wants with it 
If he had become famous AFTER he became whiter it wouldn't of been such a problem. No one would of cared.
I said this to Paul yesterday... if everyone was blind no one would judge.
Sometimes I wish we all were.


----------



## Becca

And...


1 month 

:|

I know I'm going to feel worse tomorrow because thats when I actually found out... fun!


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> They are his kids because Prince has vitiligo too... its visable on his hands. He has blotches on his hands. And they both have his big beautiful eyes.
> 
> He said in the oprah winfrey interview that he didn't even think skin dye exsisted... he wears ALOT of make up and has blotches on his skin all over.
> 
> Though I tell people this all the time.
> Its his face. Michael Jacksons body. he can do what he wants with it
> If he had become famous AFTER he became whiter it wouldn't of been such a problem. No one would of cared.
> I said this to Paul yesterday... if everyone was blind no one would judge.
> Sometimes I wish we all were.


:yeahthat:

You can find pictures of him with blotches online, I saw the pictures of Prince's vitiligo too, I don't know why they wouldn't be his really.


----------



## ohsnapitscharity

just wanted to say im not judging


----------



## Becca

*ohsnapitscharity wrote: *


> just wanted to say im not judging


I know 
I was just saying.


----------



## Becca

In exactly 40 minutes - 1 month ago.. :|


----------



## Becca

He was still alive 1 month ago right now :|


----------



## Becca

Its now been exactly 1 month... michael i still love you so much. Why did you have to go? Love you MOST


----------



## Becca

i cant stop crying :|


----------



## Flash

When I saw Prince putting his hands on Paris' shoulders it looked to me like he has his father's hands. They were big hands and his mannerisms reminded me of Michael too. Who knows but maybe it will all come out soon.

Now it's this kid Omer that they're saying is his too?


----------



## paul2641

*Flash wrote: *


> When I saw Prince putting his hands on Paris' shoulders it looked to me like he has his father's hands. They were big hands and his mannerisms reminded me of Michael too. Who knows but maybe it will all come out soon.
> 
> Now it's this kid Omer that they're saying is his too?


This Omer guy Is the only one I could possibly believe would be one of his children, But the family are saying Michael just treated him like a son and actually wasn't the father.


----------



## Becca

LMAO omg.. Omer isnt Michaels kid 
He was just his best friend. They first met in Tunis in 1993. MJ was his Idol, and they have spent a lot of time togheter, one of his parents have dark skin, so it is natural that he`s darker and perhaps looks like MJ.
Omer is from Norway and his parents are originally from Tunisia.


----------



## irishbunny

They are going to try and claim that every child that Michael was seen with that looks anything like him is his child, I just ignore anything to do with the media/press these days, whole bunch of lies.


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote:*


> I just ignore anything to do with the media/press these days, whole bunch of lies.


Everyone should of done that from the beginning :twitch:


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> I just ignore anything to do with the media/press these days, whole bunch of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should of done that from the beginning :twitch:
Click to expand...

True


----------



## Becca

I got a new mj top today from Next  there was 2 in there but the other one didn't fit 

But yay!


----------



## irishbunny

Cool what kind of top is it?


----------



## Becca

Its like a long tshirt 

Its black and has a sillhoete of him on it


----------



## Becca

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/CXh4NXwr0uk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

I can't stop watching that beautiful video :cry2


----------



## Flash

I found out that those yellow ties they all wore were because it was MJ's fav color and red.


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> Its like a long tshirt
> 
> Its black and has a sillhoete of him on it


Cool mine is sort of like that


----------



## Becca

omg.. i love him so much

*sighs*


----------



## Becca

Does anyone know who this really really REALLY sickenly lucky woman is?







Do you know who she is?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I don't, but she is gorgeous!

I love that vid too, so sweet.


----------



## Becca

They played lots of mj on holiday and i think i was the only person in the room who knew every single word to Thriller lol.

And we were walking along the promenade where the fair is and one of the rides played Thriller and i was doing th dance along the prom lmao yeah the whole of my family pretended not to know me..


----------



## Flash

You go girl! When the video came on in the 80's my sister and I would try to dance and we had the best laughs cuz we can't dance but MJ was the only artist that I would at least try. 

I was watching '13 Going On 30' the other night with Jennifer Garner and it was funny to see her dance to Thriller and most of the cast it was great!

It's weird not hearing something about the toxiocology reports by now. I wish the family would releash the info we are all in anticipation on what killed MJ.


----------



## Becca

*sighs*


----------



## DeniseJP

Loved the video... loved how the kids adored their daddy...

Denise


----------



## Becca

Its really sweet isnt it!
I love that song their singing to (The Lost Children) its one of my most played


----------



## irishbunny

Just like Michael


----------



## Becca

^ Yep 

I've been watching mj all day today because I don't feel well


----------



## irishbunny

I was just listening to the radio there and there is a new story emerging now that a friend of Michael's called Mark Lester (was Oliver in Oliver Twist) donated sperm to him and thinks that Paris is his kid and wants to do a test....funny how once he died there are people all over the place after the kids.


----------



## Becca

Yup he just wants his 15 mins of fame.

Michaels buried now! In a secret location :hearts


----------



## SunnyCait

Becca, I was at Kohl's earlier today and saw a BUNCH of really cute MJ graphic Ts. I almost got one but then I remembered I still had to find what I was looking for, haha. Next time I'm up though I want to get one!!


----------



## Becca

Aww wow! If you get one take a pic


----------



## irishbunny

I wonder if they are selling the one I got in other countries it is black and red with sort of like his head...yeah hard to explain lol!


----------



## Becca

Take a pic


----------



## irishbunny

Ok I have it on so I'll run and take it


----------



## irishbunny

Ok because I'm wearing it it looks a bit weird cause it's creased...I love it though


----------



## Becca

OMG wow its awesome!!

Its the 30th Anniversary of Off The Wall today so I've been listening to Off The Wall album all evening


----------



## SunnyCait

I will do that Becca!! I want one supah bad. 

We're going back tomorrow and I'll passively mention it to the wife haha.


----------



## irishbunny

Becca can you post some pics of yours?


----------



## Becca

Okay! brb


----------



## Becca

Photobucket is down so I used tinypic when its back up again I'll post a pic of my new poster!


----------



## irishbunny

Oh they are lovely!
I really, really like the middle one though!


----------



## irishbunny

Oh they are lovely!
I really, really like the middle one though!


----------



## Becca

Went shopping today and brought these:








This is my collection now!!!
(Minus a magazine becauase i forgot it was downstaairs when I took the picture LOL)


























I love it!


----------



## iann

wow becca, alot of mj there  guess who?? :bunny24


----------



## Becca

10 days till his birthday. 
10 days till they bury him.



On his birthday I'm going to be mjing alllllll day


----------



## irishbunny

Just found out they are arresting Michael's doctor on suspicionof manslaughter


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Just found out they are arresting Michael's doctor on suspicionof manslaughter


mhhm i heard that.
which newspaper/website did ya get that from?


----------



## irishbunny

I heard it on the radio, they had some police guy saying that they were expecting to arrest him as soon as they get a warrant, possibly the week after next they aren't sure if he'll be brought back to LA or arrested in Houston. If I read it in a newspaper or on one of those celeb news sites I'd just skip over it lol!


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I heard it on the radio, they had some police guy saying that they were expecting to arrest him as soon as they get a warrant, possibly the week after next they aren't sure if he'll be brought back to LA or arrested in Houston. If I read it in a newspaper or on one of those celeb news sites I'd just skip over it lol!


mhhm but i guess radios aren't that much better. 
He shouldn't be put in jail, he should be killed for murdering him!!!
He took someones life why don't they take his?


----------



## irishbunny

Yeah I kind of believe this though since it played a police statement thing. I don't think they do the death penalty in LA


----------



## Happi Bun

We do have the death penalty in California, but he wouldn't get it for manslaughter.


----------



## Becca

I know. I don't care.
I just think they should lock him up and not give him anymore attention.
I hate him


----------



## iann

me and becca will kill him when we leave school wont we  remember out convo we had on msn about it, we started to plan the whole thing out


----------



## Becca

*iann wrote: *


> me and becca will kill him when we leave school wont we  remember out convo we had on msn about it, we started to plan the whole thing out


Yeah 

I'm saving for America :X


----------



## iann

to go kill him? not if i get there first you wonnttttt


----------



## Becca

This Is It - Movie is only going to be out for 2 weeks.

That is awful! I bet the tickets will be a disgusting price. Just trying to make more and more money. But I have to go 

If I don't it will break my heart all over again. I have to see this   

Tickets are going on sale September 27th


----------



## PopcornPastures

I was fortunate as a 10 year old in the late 80's to hear Michael sing. He was doing a concert at Aintree Racecourse in Liverpool which is quite a way from my home (about 25 minutes drive) but you could hear him! It was amazing! I've been a fan since I can remember, I grew up on Motown!

My favourite song is PYT and of course I love Thriller.

I was shocked to hear of Michael's death and do not like all the speculation surrounding him now, let the man rest!


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> This Is It - Movie is only going to be out for 2 weeks.
> 
> That is awful! I bet the tickets will be a disgusting price. Just trying to make more and more money. But I have to go
> 
> If I don't it will break my heart all over again. I have to see this
> 
> Tickets are going on sale September 27th


Becca, I heard this on the radio and thought I was dreaming lol because I was half asleep. I was like 'It would be so cool if they really did bring out a movie lol'. I will defo go see it but I have a feeling they won't show it in my local cinema


----------



## Becca

*PopcornPastures wrote: *


> I was fortunate as a 10 year old in the late 80's to hear Michael sing. He was doing a concert at Aintree Racecourse in Liverpool which is quite a way from my home (about 25 minutes drive) but you could hear him! It was amazing! I've been a fan since I can remember, I grew up on Motown!
> 
> My favourite song is PYT and of course I love Thriller.
> 
> I was shocked to hear of Michael's death and do not like all the speculation surrounding him now, let the man rest!


Will you be my best friend? 

OMG Your so lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And Gracie - I hope they'll show it everywhere. They should. To show how amazing he is!


----------



## Becca

L.A. County coroner's officials found lethal levels of the powerful anesthetic propofol after examining Michael Jackson's body, according to a search warrant affidavit unsealed today in Houston.

According to the search warrant, Jackson's doctor, Conrad Murray, told LAPD detectives that he had been treating Jackson for insomnia for about six weeks. He had been giving Jackson 50 milligrams of propofol every night using an intravenous line, according to the court records.

But Murray told detectives that he feared Jackson was forming an addiction and began trying to wean the pop star off the drugs. He lowered the dosage to 25 milligrams and mixed it with two other sedatives, lorazepam and midazolam. On June 23, two days before Jackson's death, he administered two medications and withheld the propofol.

On the morning Jackson died, Murray tried to induce sleep without using propofol, according to the affidavit. He said he gave Jackson valium at 1:30 a.m. When that didn't work, he said, he injected lorazepam intravenously at 2 a.m. At 3 a.m., when Jackson was still awake, Murray administered midazolam.

Over the next few hours, Murray said he gave Jackson various drugs. Then at 10:40 a.m., Murray administered 25 milligrams of propofol after Jackson repeatedly demanded the drug, according to the court record.

Murray has already acknowledged obtaining and administering propofol to Jackson the morning that he died. In an interview with police, Murray told them that he left Jackson alone under the influence of the medication to make telephone calls to his Houston office and family members.

When he returned, he discovered Jackson was not breathing. He performed CPR, and one of Jacksonâs staff members called 911. The 50-year-old pop star was rushed to the UCLA Medical Center, where he was later declared dead. Much of the investigation has focused on propofol â a drug typically administered by anesthesiologists during surgery â and whether Murrayâs decision to give it to Jackson as a sleep aid outside a hospital setting reaches a level of negligence required for an involuntary manslaughter charge.



:|


----------



## Becca

:cry2

Now my heart is broken. Forever :cry1: :tears2:


----------



## Becca

Can't actually believe that at 10:26pm tonight it will be 2 months since he died 

So heartbreaking.
Miss him so much.


----------



## Becca

A few of my most favourite Michael pictures:












^That picture was taken when he was having his heartbeat recorded for the intro of Smooth Criminal 









































^ GET OFF MY MICHAEL ssd::X God so jealous of that girl :cry1:











^ so cute!






^ love you more michael :cry2











^ he looks so upset :tears2: michael such a kind soul :nerves1

I LOVE YOU MICHAEL


----------



## Becca

Officially 2 months...


----------



## irishbunny

That girl in the picture is a right one anyway, she's actually assaulted a couple of people!

I love watching videos of him because he makes the cutest and funniest expressions lol.


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I love watching videos of him because he makes the cutest and funniest expressions lol.



I couldn't live without all my mj dvd's or youtube lol!

God i love him :blushan:


----------



## Becca

Because its Michael's birthday tomorrow I made a tribute video for him.. I hope you like it!!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Z5I0-NGxY&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## irishbunny

[align=center]Happy Birthday ink iris:


[/align]


----------



## SunnyCait




----------



## Becca

^ I know isn't that just so cool!

I woke up at 8 today (really early) so I can celebrate mj all day long! I'm the only one awake and I have him on the music channels!!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## Becca

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHAEL*

i LOVE you.

:inlove:


----------



## Becca

on MJJC everyone worked together to make this amazing video!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0fKdp2olqM[/ame]

I'm at 5:52


----------



## Becca

Me and my friend Emma have been mjing for 14 hours so faR NON STOP!!!!


----------



## SunnyCait

Bwhahaa... My sister's b-day is today too, and I completely forgot.

But I remembered it was Michael's.  Wow.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Becca, awesome tribute! I totally love it! OMG, the pics just now loaded for me! They are awesome!

Go Becca!!:bunnydance: (It don't matter if you're black or white.-Love that song!)


----------



## Becca

Michael's being buried today :|

r.i.p my sweet angel.. i'll love you forever.

*sobs*


----------



## irishbunny

Have you seen the Michael Jackson Ghost in Neverland video? Probably very, very fake but still cool.


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Have you seen the Michael Jackson Ghost in Neverland video? Probably very, very fake but still cool.



Yeaah.. that video came about like 2 weeks after he died :/ 
So fake... the ones I like are the michael shapes in the clouds.. their cool


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Michael Jackson Ghost in Neverland video? Probably very, very fake but still cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaah.. that video came about like 2 weeks after he died :/
> So fake... the ones I like are the michael shapes in the clouds.. their cool
Click to expand...

Yeah I know lol
I think it was a shadow, not that it was staged. Haven't seen the Michael shapes in the clouds though.


----------



## Becca

I very nearly hit my English teacher today....

because she has this plastic ball thing she throws to us like instead of putting up our hands etc and she said shes named the ball Michael Jackson because its plastic, dead and useless!

Everyone started laughing.. she thought they were laughing at her but they were laughing at my reaction. I was just like WTF!
I mean as if you said that.. if she'd thrown the ball to me I would of thrown it at her!

Hrmph!


----------



## JadeIcing

:hug:


----------



## Becca

http://www.thetribute2010.com/

I MIGHT BE GOING I MIGHT BE GOING!!

MUM SAID MAYBE!!!!!!!!!!

OMGOMGOMOGMOMGOMGOMGOMGOGMOGMGOMGOGMOGMG


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Bec, 

I saw a preview tonight during VMA's of Michael Jackson This Is It Movie starting October! I'll get the link for you here, it's awesome!inkbouce:

Here's the link, Girl! Let me know what you think. I love just the pv!:biggrin2:


http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTTktr661KifkAdAvQtDMD;_ylu=X3oDMTBjMHZkMjZyBHBvcwMxBHNlYwNzcg--/SIG=127p4t66u/EXP=1252998379/**http%3a//comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php%3fid=59082

(Click the play box!)


----------



## JadeIcing

Janet's tribute was very good made me cry.


----------



## Becca

I hate that I couldn't watch the THIS IS IT premiere while all the other fans were... and that my mum forgot to tape it so I have to watch it on youtube only. I also hate the fact that now I've watched it ( [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKUSa2G1MeA[/ame] ) I cannot stop crying.. I miss him so much.
:cry1:

In the rehersals he was wearing a t shirt that said

'Curls for My Girls' 

Don't know if any of you knew but Michael has his curls when hes in tour mode.. and when he had his hair curled again all us fans went crazy... and he knew about it.

I love him so much :cry4:

I can't believe it 

:cry4:


----------



## Becca

Pictures... god he looks so gorgeous.


----------



## Becca

Another:


----------



## JadeIcing

If it plays near me I am going to go.


----------



## Becca

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> If it plays near me I am going to go.


I am going on the first day.. even if I have to crawl there on my hands and knees and pay anything myself.


----------



## Becca

Madonnas speech made me cry... and the dancing tribute... and when Janet did Scream.. and she was supposed to be dancing with Michael... :cry4: 

omg....


----------



## degrassi

On wednesday Oprah is doing a show about michael and playing their old interview.


----------



## Becca

*degrassi wrote: *


> On wednesday Oprah is doing a show about michael and playing their old interview.


I don't think it will be on here


----------



## Becca




----------



## Becca

The first new Michael Jackson song since his tragic death is set to be unveiled -- and ET has the single's release date.
On October 12, Jackson's brand new song "This Is It" will be revealed followed by a two-disc album to come at a later date. The album, also titled This Is It, will be released internationally on Oct. 26 and in North America on Oct. 27. The two-disc set features music inspired from the documentary of the same name. 


OMG!!!!


----------



## Becca

3 months tomorrow :|

This time 3 months ago... I had no idea.. omg :/


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

Micheal would be proud to have such an exstatic, fun, loving, devoted fan like you Becca


----------



## Becca

*SilverBirchRabbitry wrote: *


> Micheal would be proud to have such an exstatic, fun, loving, devoted fan like you Becca


Thank you :hug:
I'm going to make him proud of me one day.


----------



## Becca

Tickets for TII come out at 00:01am September 27th.. so basically tonight! OMG


----------



## irishbunny

I rang my local cinema and they aren't selling tickets till the week before the film starts! Are you going to buy yours soon?


----------



## Becca

Buying mine at midnight tonight 

Aww man thats bad that yours aren't selling them straight away. I wonder why? Did they say why?


----------



## irishbunny

They didn't say why :? I rang them and said 'Hi I was wondering if you will be showing Michael Jackson's This Is It?' She said 'Yes we should be' I said, 'When will I be able to buy tickets?' and she said 'Probably the week before'. So yeah it's confusing and annoying. On MJJC none of the Irish members have had much luck figuring it out.


----------



## Becca

Oh :/
Keep checking on MJJC for any updates, maybe you can preorder them from somewhere? 

Good Luck xxxxxxx


----------



## Becca

I GOT TICKETS
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FOR OPENING DAAAAAY AND THE EARLIEST SCREENING!

Omg thank youuu mum!  xx


----------



## RexyRex

AWESOME!!! I'm so happy for you! Your mom ROCKS


----------



## Becca

^ My mum does rock!

 I'm so happy


----------



## Becca

Liz Taylors in hospital 

And 21 days till this is it


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> Liz Taylors in hospital
> 
> And 21 days till this is it


Aw poor thing she was in hospital after Michael died too


----------



## irishbunny

I GOT MY TICKET! :biggrin2:inkelepht:inkbouce::inlove:


----------



## Becca

^ YAY When you going?!

I'maa see if I can go on the last day too.. then I can ask if they want the posters and giant cut outs anymoree...


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> ^ YAY When you going?!
> 
> I'maa see if I can go on the last day too.. then I can ask if they want the posters and giant cut outs anymoree...


First day first screening 

Lol I was thinking the same! I'm going to ask them have they got any posters I can have  They have loads of the little ones


----------



## Becca

I wore my I<3 MJ hoodie shopping today and I went into HMV and the woman saw and put Smooth Criminal on 
And I brought a new mj cd and new mj dvd and some mj top trumps


----------



## Becca

Less than 6 hours till new single!
The 43 second clip I've got is AMAZING! So catchy I've been singing it all day!
Can't wait till the full version!


----------



## irishbunny

Got the new song ullhair::faint:


----------



## Becca

^ Thats not actually new! 



Its an unfinished demo from 1980's ... Mike would NOT be happy - he works so hard on every song from every album and didnt like us to hear unfinished songs :|

ARGH I hate sony!


----------



## irishbunny

I've never heard it so it's new to me lol! :biggrin2:
I really like it. I won't be buying the new album though, it's just remixs and stuff :grumpy:


----------



## Becca

^ yeah its new to all of us.. but like everyone was expecting 'new' as in recorded this year!

Apparently the new album is gonnna have 1 disc of greatest hits (basically billie jean, thriller, the girl is mine all the ones that are on everysingle mj 'greatest' album) and then another disc.. not sure whats gonnaa be on it thougggh.


----------



## irishbunny

Yeah suppose, it would have been really cool if it had been new new.

This is what is supposed to be on the second disk

01 She's Out Of My Life (Demo Recording) - 3:19 min
02 Wanna Be Startin' Somethin' (Demo Recording) - 5:43 min
03 Beat It (Demo Take) - 2:03 min
04 Planet Earth (Spoken Poem) - 3:13 min

Got this on MJJ, I really want to get the poem and there is supposed to be a nice booklet and a poster with it but I don't really want to give my money to those money grabbers sony


----------



## Becca

Urgh seriously:

Money...
Lie for it
Spy for it
Kill for it
Die for it
So you call it trust
But I say it's just
In the devil's game
Of greed and lust
They don't care
They'd do me for the money
They don't care
They use me for the money
So you go to church
Read the Holy word
In the scheme of life
It's all absurd
They don't care
They'd kill for the money
Do or dare
The thrill for the money
You're saluting the flag
Your country trusts you
Now you're wearing a badge
You're called the "Just Few"
And you're fighting the wars
A soldier must do
I'll never betray or deceive you my friend but...
If you show me the cash
Then I will take it
If you tell me to cry
Then I will fake it
If you give me a hand
Then I will shake it
You'll do anything for money...
Anything
Anything
Anything for money
Would lie for you
Would die for you
Even sell my soul to the devil
Anything
Anything
Anything for money
Would lie for you
Would die for you
Even sell my soul to the devil
Insurance?
Where do your loyalties lie?
Is that your alibi?
I don't think so
You don't care
You'd do her for the money
Say it's fair
You sue her for the money
Want your pot of gold
Need the Midas touch
Bet you sell your soul
Cuz your God is such
You don't care
You kill for the money
Do or dareThe thrill for the money
Are you infected with the same disease
Of lust, gluttoney and greed?
Then watch the ones
With the biggest smiles
The idle jabbers...Cuz they're the backstabbers
If you know it's a lie
Then you will swear it
If you give it with guilt
Then you will bear it
If it's taking a chance
Then you will dare it
You'll do anything for money...
Anything
Anything
Anything for money
Would lie for you
Would die for you
Even sell my soul to the devil
Anything
Anything
Anything for money
Would lie for you
Would die for you
Even sell my soul to the devil
Anything
Anything
Anything for money
Would lie for you
Would die for you
Even sell my soul to the devil
Anything
Anything
Anything for money
Would lie for you
Would die for you
Even sell my soul to the devil
You say you wouldn't do it
For all the money in the world
I don't think soIf you show me the man
Then I will sell him
If you ask me to lie
Then I will tell him
If you're dealing with God
Then you will hell him
You'll do anything for money
Anything
Anything
Anything for money
Would lie for you
Would die for you
Even sell my soul to the devil
Even sell my soul to the devil
Even sell my soul to the devil
Even sell my soul to the devil
Even sell my soul to the devil
Even sell my soul to the devil
Even sell my soul to the devil
Even sell my soul to the devil


- Michael Jackson


For goodness sake!


----------



## irishbunny

Isn't it funny how so many of Michael's songs are exactly like what happened around his death and what's going on now. :grumpy:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Becca, I love you, keep on trucking for Michael, I love him too! You must let me know how This Is It goes!


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Isn't it funny how so many of Michael's songs are exactly like what happened around his death and what's going on now. :grumpy:


Michaels magic. 

Thats all I can say.


----------



## Becca

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Becca, I love you, keep on trucking for Michael, I love him too! You must let me know how This Is It goes!


Thanks 
I will, and I will of course:rose:


----------



## Becca

Happy Birthday Tito!!!


----------



## Becca

Got new This Is It pictures yesterday! OMG They are amazing! HAVE to share!




















































And this is just amazing...





OMGGGGGG *dies*

And this is my new hoodie:


----------



## Becca

NEW ALBUM TODAY!!!

Mines pre-ordered I hope it comes!!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Those pics are incredible, Becca!:highfive::bunnydance:

Thanks! (Hu, huhuh! -Michael, lol)


----------



## kirbyultra

It is way too early to go to work  but Beat It is playing on he radio and that is pumping me up


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> NEW ALBUM TODAY!!!
> 
> Mines pre-ordered I hope it comes!!!!!


I was going to get it but decided not to, let me know if it's any good


----------



## mardigraskisses

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/IoU4Kqz8Txc&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

I saw this and thought of you, Becca.


----------



## Becca

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Those pics are incredible, Becca!:highfive::bunnydance:
> 
> Thanks! (Hu, huhuh! -Michael, lol)


Aren't they :inlove:


----------



## Becca

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> It is way too early to go to work  but Beat It is playing on he radio and that is pumping me up


Yay 

I went to the cinema to see UP yesterday and all the staff were wearing This Is It tshirts and they were playing mj the whole time. I had my picture taken by the giant This Is It poster! I can't wait till tomorrow inkbouce:

inkbouce:

inkbouce:
inkbouce:
inkbouce:
inkbouce:


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> NEW ALBUM TODAY!!!
> 
> Mines pre-ordered I hope it comes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get it but decided not to, let me know if it's any good
Click to expand...

It came... buuuut none of us are very pleased with it except from the booklet there is a 36 page booklet filled with This Is It pictures :shock: Amazing!

But on disc 1 are the songs that were gonna be in TII but the originals so like the original Jam, Beat it, Black or white etc. And on disc 2 there are 4 tracks

Beat it demo
Shes out of my life demo
Wanna be starting somehting demo
and Planet Earth (which is a beautiful poem he wrote... and him speaking it)


----------



## irishbunny

Yeah that's what I thought it would be like  I'll get the poem somewhere


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Yeah that's what I thought it would be like  I'll get the poem somewhere


Buy it off itunes. it will be on there I'm sure


----------



## Becca

13 hours
8 minutes
and 27 seconds till I see THIS IS IT


----------



## Becca

omg.. by far *the best* film I have ever seen. I'm not even joking!
Live vocals on nearly every song even songs I haven't heard him sing live before... wow seriously he looked, sounded, danced amazing.. :shock:

He was so cute too! Just the little things he said and the faces he pulled :tears2:

I was crying and smiling all the way through... 

When I got to the cinema I felt so scared.. I don't know why I just did and I was thinking this is what he was doing whilst me and other fans were refresing ticket master website every 5 sceonds trying to get tickets.. he did it for us. Everything.

:tears2:

I'm going to see it again I think... I can't wait till it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Becca

NEW THIS IS IT PICTURES:

























































:hearts:

And this isn't from TII but this is my picture of the moment:






Its from Dangerous Tou - Working Day and Night


----------



## Happi Bun

I saw Michael Jackson's "This Is It" tonight and thought it was wonderful! I got all teary eyed at the end. What an amazing human being MJ was, I never truly realized it until seeing this movie. One thing about him, he always made sure those around him knew how much he loved them. I especially loved the part in the movie that focused on the destruction of the earth and how it's up to_ us_ as in _you and me_ to stop it, otherwise it will never happen. Be the change you want to see in the world. Everyone (including me!) clapped at the end. 

I was also really surprised that everyone who walked in the theater seeing This Is It got a free necklace like thingy, like a backstage pass souvenir. You can bet I'm keeping mine!


----------



## irishbunny

I went to see it on the first day, we got nothing free like that lol!


----------



## Becca

OMG! I want one of them!

I think everyone should see it <3
To see what a beautiful man he was...

</3

:tears2:


----------



## Becca

I went to see this is it again yesterday.. cried through it all again! Especially when the was wearing the 'curls for my girls' t shirt cuz I know that was on 24th June.. the day before he died 

Andd.. THIS IS IT HAS BEEN EXTENDED wooooo
So I might be going to see it again this week <3


----------



## Becca

OMG They've extended this is it AGAIN  Yayaaaaayyy!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I saw Michael Jackson's "This Is It" tonight and thought it was wonderful! I got all teary eyed at the end. What an amazing human being MJ was, I never truly realized it until seeing this movie. One thing about him, he always made sure those around him knew how much he loved them. I especially loved the part in the movie that focused on the destruction of the earth and how it's up to_ us_ as in _you and me_ to stop it, otherwise it will never happen. Be the change you want to see in the world. Everyone (including me!) clapped at the end.
> 
> I was also really surprised that everyone who walked in the theater seeing This Is It got a free necklace like thingy, like a backstage pass souvenir. You can bet I'm keeping mine!



You should send that to Becca! The Megafan!!!!!:biggrin2:

Oh, I love your MJ pics again, Becca! The first one, especially!


----------



## Becca

5 months today


----------



## Becca

I have a mj advent calendar!!! <3 its amazing!!!


----------



## Becca

Omggg guys its 11 days till THIS IS IT on dvd     woooohoooooo


----------



## Becca

I got my THis is it on the Friday  3 Days earlier than it was out in shops wooooo 
And and and yesterday was a whole year since the press conference :'( :'(


----------

